# The Mehta example solve game



## Cubing Forever (Jan 13, 2021)

So, this is like the 3x3 example solve thread but only for the Mehta method.
If you don't know, the Mehta method is an algorithm-reliant method that solves the cube in the following order:
First block on the D layer.
3 edges of the E layer or 3QB for short.
Orient edges (Algorithmically) while solving the last edge or EOLE for short.
Orient last 6 corners (using 1 alg) or 6CO for short .
Permute last 6 corners (using 1 alg) or 6CP for short.
Algorithmic L5EP

(or there is a beginner variant which does the last 4 steps in 2 looks each and a ZB variant that algorithmically solves the DR block after EOLE thus, giving you a ZBLL finish)
There are 3 more variants with which you can do option select.

That's it for the introduction let's move on to the solves:

Scramble: U2 F2 R' U2 L2 F U' D2 R U2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2

Solution:
73HTM 89QTM 65STM 68ETM

U2 L E2 L' E' z //FB
R E R2 u' R U R' u' R U R' E R U R' F R' F' R //Long belt
U' S' U' S U2 S' U' S //EO
R' U R U2 R2 U' R U2 R //6CO-1
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R //6CO-2
U' R2 U R2 //D layer corners+lucky DR block
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' // PLL Ab Perm

Beginners version(kinda) but got lucky.

Next: R D R2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 D' L R2 D L' U' B'

This thread might be of interest to @Jam88 , @BenChristman1 @Devagio and @CuberStache and a few more people but please do try it.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 13, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R D R2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 D' L R2 D L' U' B'


y2 z' // Inspection
L2 U2 B L // FB (4/4)
U' R' E2 R' // 3QB (4/8)
U F U R U' R' F' // EOLE (7/15)
U R2 U2 R2 // DCAL (4/19)
U R F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' // CDRLL (11/30)
u R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R // L5EP (8/38)

Really lucky

NEXT: R2 F D F B R U B2 U D2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 R L2 D2 F2 L2


----------



## Devagio (Jan 14, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> So, this is like the 3x3 example solve thread but only for the Mehta method.


This is a great idea! This way the example solves page will not overflow with Mehta examples and we could digress into discussing particular solutions freely.



CuberStache said:


> NEXT: R2 F D F B R U B2 U D2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 R L2 D2 F2 L2


Interesting observation: There is not a single anticlockwise quarter turn in this scramble. In a 20 move random-move scramble, the probability of this happening is 0.03%, roughly the same as a ZBLL skip.

x' y2 // Inspection
D2 R F2 L2 // FB (4/4)
R2 u R' u R // 3QB (5/9)
u F U R' U' F' // EOLE (6/15)
U R' U R' U' R U R' U' R U R // DCAL (12/27)
U2 R' U R U F' U R' U R U2 F // CDRLL (12/39)
u' S' U2 S U' // L5EP (5/44)

Next: B' U' R' B' R' U B' L D' U2 B' L2 F U2 F' D2 B R2 D2 R2 D2


----------



## ProStar (Jan 14, 2021)

Ok I'll try this out. Be warned though, I'm renowned for how bad I am at block building



Devagio said:


> Next: B' U' R' B' R' U B' L D' U2 B' L2 F U2 F' D2 B R2 D2 R2 D2



/* Scramble */
B' U' R' B' R' U B' L D' U2 B' L2 F U2 F' D2 B R2 D2 R2 D2

/* Solve */
B' D' R2 U2 L B' U2 B // FB (8)

u R' u U R2 U2 R u2 // 3QB (8, 16)

R2 U R' U' R' // EOLE (5, 21)

U R U' R' D' U' R U2 R' D // 6CO (10, 31)

U2 D' R2 U R2 U D R2 U2 D' R2 // 6CP (11, 42)

M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 // L5EP (7, 49)

U2 D // ADUF (2, 51)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: U F L2 D2 B2 F' D2 F U2 R2 B2 D F2 U' L F2 U' R' F


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 14, 2021)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U F L2 D2 B2 F' D2 F U2 R2 B2 D F2 U' L F2 U' R' F


y2 // Inspection
U' B2 R U L // FB (5/5)
R u R' U2 R' u' // 3QB (6/11)
R2 U' F R F' R2 // EOLE (6/17)
U' R U' R' U2 R U R' D' R U2 R' // TDR (12/29)
u2 R U R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U // ZBLL (13/42)

NEXT: F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D L2 D2 B' L D R' U2 R B U' L2 F


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 14, 2021)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U F L2 D2 B2 F' D2 F U2 R2 B2 D F2 U' L F2 U' R' F


x2 y'
D B D' u' r U r' D' //FB 7/7
u2 R u' R' U' R U R u' R U R' u'//3QB 13/20
F R F' R' U R U' R'// EOLE 8/29
U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R// 6C0 10/39
U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U// 16/55
Kinda weird finish also I messed up counting the moves
ninja'd
E: Why is that funny Cuberstache?


----------



## ProStar (Jan 14, 2021)

This is actually quite intriguing



ProStar said:


> NEXT: U F L2 D2 B2 F' D2 F U2 R2 B2 D F2 U' L F2 U' R' F



/* Scramble */
U F L2 D2 B2 F' D2 F U2 R2 B2 D F2 U' L F2 U' R' F

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection

D' L F L' R' u2 R // FB (7)

y u' R E' R2 U2 R E2 // 3QB (7, 14)

u' F R F' // EOLE (4, 18)

U R U R' U R U2 R' // 6CO (8, 26)

U R2 U R2 U R2 // 6CP* (6, 32)

U2 E2 R E2 R2 E2 R D // Solved** (8, 40)

// View at alg.cubing.net

* Unsolve Belt by R2
** By fixing the Belt and solving the 2 remaining L5EP edges


NEXT: U' F' U2 B U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 F R2 U' B' F L' D2 R' D' B' F2

Ninja'd

NEXT: F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D L2 D2 B' L D R' U2 R B U' L2 F


----------



## ProStar (Jan 14, 2021)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D L2 D2 B' L D R' U2 R B U' L2 F



/* Scramble */
F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D L2 D2 B' L D R' U2 R B U' L2 F

/* Solve */
y2 // Inspection

R' F D L B' U2 B // FB (8)

U' R u' R E R // 3QB (5, 13)

F' S' U S U F // EOLE (6, 19)

R U D' R U R' U2 D R' // 6CO (9, 28)

R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // 6CP (7, 35)

y M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U M2 // L5EP (9, 44)

U D // ADUF (2, 46)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: U' F' U2 B U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 F R2 U' B' F L' D2 R' D' B' F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 16, 2021)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U' F' U2 B U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 F R2 U' B' F L' D2 R' D' B' F2


Beginners but with a 3 move 6CO1 and a 4 move APDR lol

Also, switched back to ACN from cubeDB for recons

U R' S2 U F' U L2 U B2 U' z //FB
D2 u R2 u' R u R2 U' R' u R2 U' R U R //Belt
U2 S' U' S //EO
R2 U R2 //6CO-1
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //6CO2
U2 R2 U' R2 //APDR
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //PLL
U' //AUF

(64h, 85q, 61s, 62e)

Next: L2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U B' D2 U B2 R U2 R' B2 F2


----------



## effperm (Jan 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U B' D2 U B2 R U2 R' B2 F2


really easy red block

x' z // inspection
R F L' U L // fb
U R' u' R // 3qb
U' R U' R' // last edge
S' U S // eo
U R2 U' R2' // bottom corners
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' // top corners
U' R2 U2' R2' // bottom corners
U S R2' S' R2 // bottom edge
U D' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // pll


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 16, 2021)

There's no next scramble, so I'll use Cubing Forever's again.


Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U B' D2 U B2 R U2 R' B2 F2


6CO ---> 6CP ---> L5EP, 64 STM

z2 // Inspection
U' B2 U D R' D' L2 U L' U' L // FB+1E
R u' R2 U' R' U R E2 // 3QB
F R F' R' u' // EOLE
U R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // 6CO
U2 R2 U' R2 U' D' R2 U R2 U' R2 D R2 U' D' // 6CP
M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U M2 U D // L5EP
alg.cubing.net

Next: R2 U' D2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 L2 U2 F B2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 L2 D' L'


----------



## effperm (Jan 17, 2021)

oh i forgot to put the next scramble lol


----------



## Devagio (Jan 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> R2 U' D2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 L2 U2 F B2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 L2 D' L'


z2 // Inspection
U2D F D2 F' // FB (5/5)
U R' u R2 u R' // 3QB (6/11) 
u'U2 R2 F R F' R2 // EOLE (7/18)
U' R U' R' D R' U R D' R U' R // TDR (12/30)
u R' U' F U' R2 U R2 U F' R U' R U' R' // ZBLL (15/45)
U2 // ABF (1/46)
Next: B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L D2 F' U L2 B D2 L' D2 F2


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 18, 2021)

Devagio said:


> Next: B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L D2 F' U L2 B D2 L' D2 F2


x2 // Inspection
L (U' D') L2 F // FB (4/4)
R2 u R2 U R' u2 // 3QB (6/10)
U' S' U S R U' R' // EOLE (7/17)
(U D') R U R' D R' U' R2 U R // TDR (10/27)
L' U' L U' L' U2 L U R' U2 R U R' U R U' // ZBLL (16/43)

NEXT: R' F2 D L2 B2 U F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 D' F L B' D' B F R2 D'


----------



## ZB2op (Jan 18, 2021)

Devagio said:


> Interesting observation: There is not a single anticlockwise quarter turn in this scramble. In a 20 move random-move scramble, the probability of this happening is 0.03%, roughly the same as a ZBLL skip.


But it's not a random move scramble but instead a random state scramble.


----------



## carcass (Jan 18, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> R' F2 D L2 B2 U F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 D' F L B' D' B F R2 D'


z' y2 //inspection
U2 R' U R' F' U2 B' U2 R U' R' D' //FB, very innefficent
u R U' u' R' U2 R2 u' F R' F' R u R' F R F' U' R' F R F' //Belt
U' R' F R2 F' R'//EO
U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R' U' R U' R' //CO
R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //CP
D' U' M' U2 M D2 U M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 //L5EP


Next Scramble: B2 D2 B R2 B U2 R2 B' D2 L2 D L U' B2 F' L R' U' L' F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 19, 2021)

carcass said:


> Next Scramble: B2 D2 B R2 B U2 R2 B' D2 L2 D L U' B2 F' L R' U' L' F


x2 //Inspection
L2 U' L U L' U' L B' R2 D' //FB
U' R U2 u' R U' R U' R' //3QB
u' R U R' U' F' U F U' F U R U' R' F' //EOLE
R2 U2 R2 //6CO1
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //6CO2
R2 U2 R2 //APDR
U2 D' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D U2 //PLL

68h, 86q, 68s, 69e 

Next: F2 R D2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 B U2 F R2 F R' D U' F2 L' D2 U' R2


----------



## Devagio (Jan 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> F2 R D2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 B U2 F R2 F R' D U' F2 L' D2 U' R2


z // Inspection
L B L' B U B // FB (6/6)
u' R u R' U' R' // 3QB (6/12)
u2 U S' U' S R U R' // EOLE (8/20)
U2 R U2 R' D R' U2 R D' U R U R // TDR (14/34)
R U R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' // ZBLL (13-1/46)
U // ABF (1/47)

Next: R' U B2 R2 L' B2 D R2 B' F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U F2 D L2 U2 L2 U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 22, 2021)

Devagio said:


> Next: R' U B2 R2 L' B2 D R2 B' F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U F2 D L2 U2 L2 U'


6CO > 6CP > L5EP, 74 STM
R U' R' U R U' R' D R D2 R' F' U2 F' // FB
E' R E' u R' U u R' u // 3QB
R F' U F U' R' // EOLE
U' R2 U R2 U' F (R U R' U')3 F' // 6CO
R2 U R2 U2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 D R2 D' // 6CP
U' M' U2 M U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U // L5EP
alg.cubing.net

6CO > APDR > PLL, 81 STM
R U' R' U R U' R' D R D2 R' F' U2 F' // FB
E' R E' u R' U u R' u // 3QB
R F' U F U' R' // EOLE
U' R2 U R2 U' F (R U R' U')3 F' // 6CO
U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 // APDR
U' R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 U2 D' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: R B' D L D F' D2 L F' R2 B2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 23, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: R B' D L D F' D2 L F' R2 B2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 R


L2 U F2 U F' R' D L' x' D' //FB
R2 u' R U' R' //3QB
E R U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' //EOLE
U R2 U2 R2 //6CO1
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //6CO2
R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F//6CP
U' M' U2 M U2 R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 U' D' //L5EP

78h, 99q, 73s, 74e 

Next: L2 U2 L' B2 R U2 R B2 U2 R' B' L' F2 D2 R' B2 U F' D'


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 U2 L' B2 R U2 R B2 U2 R' B' L' F2 D2 R' B2 U F' D'


y' x // Inspection
D' R F' L2 U' L' // FB (6/6)
R u2 R2 E' R' u // 3QB (6/12)
R2 U2 R' U2 R' S' U' S // EOLE (8/20)
R U' R' U2 R U R' D' R U2 R' // TDR (11/31)
U' F R U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2 R' (U2 D') // ZBLL (14/45)

Bad EO-Ledge but good algs to finish. The FB took a while to find.

NEXT: B' L' U R F B R' U R2 U2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 U R2 L D2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 25, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: B' L' U R F B R' U R2 U2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 U R2 L D2


6CO > 6CP > L5EP, 75 STM
F L R2 F R U2 R U' R' L' U L // FB
y u' R2 u R2 U u R' u // 3QB
F' U2 F U R F' U' F R' U R U' R' // EOLE
U R2 U' R2 U' F (R U R' U')3 F' // 6CO
R2 U' R2 U2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 D R2 D' // 6CP
M' U2 M' u' M2 u2 M2 u' M2 u' // L5EP
alg.cubing.net

6CO > APDR > PLL, 78 STM
F L R2 F R U2 R U' R' L' U L // FB
y u' R2 u R2 U u R' u // 3QB
F' U2 F U R F' U' F R' U R U' R' // EOLE
U R2 U' R2 U' F (R U R' U')3 F' // 6CO
U R2 U2 R2 U2 S' U2 S // APDR
U' R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 D2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

TDR, 73 STM
F L R2 F R U2 R U' R' L' U L // FB
y u' R2 u R2 U u R' u // 3QB
F' U2 F U R F' U' F R' U R U' R' // EOLE
U R2 U' R2 U' R U R' U2 R U R' U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // Terrible TDR
U2 R' U2 R' U' D R' U' R D' R U R U R2 D2
alg.cubing.net

Next: B D2 F' D2 L2 B L2 F' R2 F D2 L' D R U B' L B2 R2 F' D


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 26, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: B D2 F' D2 L2 B L2 F' R2 F D2 L' D R U B' L B2 R2 F' D


Trick subset variation(68 ETM,69 HTM):
R U R' B L2 B' L U2 L F2 L' F //FB
R u R U R' F R' F' R u R' U R' F R' F' R //Belt
R2 U2 S' U' S R2 //EO
U R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' //6CO
U' R2 U2 R2 //Block
U' R' U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 y R2 //TTLL
E2 //ABF

APDR(75 ETM, 77 HTM):
R U R' B L2 B' L U2 L F2 L' F //FB
R u R U R' F R' F' R u R' U R' F R' F' R //Belt
R2 U2 S' U' S R2 //EO
U R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' //6CO
U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 //APDR
D' R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 U //PLL

APDR with a better FB 72 HTM, 72 ETM:
x R D' B U' D2 F' D' //FB
L2 z' E2 R' U R' U' R' E U F' U F //Belt
U F U R U' R' F' //EO
R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U R //6CO1
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' //6CO2
U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 //APDR
U f' U f R' U' R' U R2 U R' U' R' F R F' //PLL
U' D2 //ABF

Next: L' U2 L F2 D2 U2 L' U2 F2 D2 B2 L' D' B2 U R2 B' R U R2 F'


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 28, 2021)

I don't think EOSquare has been seen on Speedsolving yet so here you go


Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L' U2 L F2 D2 U2 L' U2 F2 D2 B2 L' D' B2 U R2 B' R U R2 F'


z2 // Inspection
F D' L' B' U' L' B2 // EOSquare (7/7)
U F2 U' F2 // FB (4/11)
U2 R U R u2 R U' R // EOBelt (8/19)
U2 R U R U R2 U' R U' R2 // TDR + Cancellations (10/29)
U' R U' R' U2 R E2 // ZBLL (7/36)

NEXT: F R2 F2 D B2 D R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D F L U2 F2 U2 R2 U F' R'


----------



## carcass (Jan 30, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> I don't think EOSquare has been seen on Speedsolving yet so here you go
> 
> z2 // Inspection
> F D' L' B' U' L' B2 // EOSquare (7/7)
> ...


x'
D' F L' U L R2 L U' L' //FB
u2 R' u R U2 R' u' E F R' F' R u' U2 R' F R F' R U' R' //Belt and EO
U R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //CO
U D' R2 U R2 U D R2 U2 D' R2 //6CP
U M U2 M U' M' U2 M' //L5EP
U //AUF
next scramble: L2 U L' B U' F' B2 R' D' R U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 30, 2021)

carcass said:


> next scramble: L2 U L' B U' F' B2 R' D' R U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D'


6CO > 6CP > L5EP, 66 STM (59 with cancellations)

z2 // Inspection
D2 R F2 R2 F R2 U' R' B U2 B U B' U' B R' u // FB+3QB
U2 S' U' S (R U' R') // EOLE
(R U R') U R U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // 6CO
U' D' R2 U R2 U' R2 D R2 D' // 6CP
U2 M' U2 M U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' // L5EP
alg.cubing.net

Next: D L2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' R' B' L' B2 U F L2 B' L2 R2


----------



## carcass (Jan 30, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: D L2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' R' B' L' B2 U F L2 B' L2 R2


STM
( ) = cancels
y' //Inspection
L u' L F L' R' U' R' D' //FB 9
R' E' R u' R2 U' R' U R u' F R' F' R //Belt 14
U R F R2 F' R //EO 6
U R2 U' R' S' U2 S R' U R2 D'//TDR 10
R2 D' R U' R' D F R U R U' R' F' R //ZBLL 14
U' //AUF
Next Scramble: R2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 B' L2 B' F2 U R D' F D B' R2 U L U2
and don't judge me for using TDR but no EOLE lol


----------



## trangium (Feb 4, 2021)

carcass said:


> Next Scramble: R2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 B' L2 B' F2 U R D' F D B' R2 U L U2


y z'
U' F' L' R2 B F2 L' F2 D' // EOSquare (9/9)
U' R F2 // FB (3/12)
u2 R2 U R' E2 R' // EOLE (6/18)
D R D R' U' R D' R' D' // 6CO (9/27)
U R2 U D' R2 U R2 U' R2 // 6CP (9/36)
U' M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U // L5EP (11/47)


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 4, 2021)

trangium said:


> y z'
> U' F' L' R2 B F2 L' F2 D' // EOSquare (9/9)
> U' R F2 // FB (3/12)
> u2 R2 U R' E2 R' // EOLE (6/18)
> ...


Next?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 4, 2021)

No next so I'll use carcass'

U2 S2 L F' B S2 U S2 D' //FB
R' u2 R u R' u //3QB
R U R' U2 S' U' S //EOLE
R2 U2 R' U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' //6CO
U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 //APDR
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL
D' //ADF

Definitely sub 30-able

59 ETM, STM

Next: U2 B L U' F2 B2 L D F' U D R2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 U D


----------



## trangium (Feb 4, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U2 B L U' F2 B2 L D F' U D R2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 U D



z2 y
R' D' B' D2 B' U B2 // FB (7/7)
R U R' E2 R // 3QB (5/12)
u' F R' F' // EOLE (4/16)
U' R' (U D') R U R' (U2 D) R' U R2 // TDR (10/26)
R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' L' U R U' R' L' (U D) // ZBLL (19/45)

Next: D' B R L2 U R2 U R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D R2 F' U2 R D U B2 R


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 5, 2021)

trangium said:


> Next: D' B R L2 U R2 U R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D R2 F' U2 R D U B2 R


x y // Inspection
R (U D) B' D F' // FB (5/5)
R' U2 R' u' // 3QB (4/9)
F R F' U' R' // EOLE (5/14)
U R U' R' D R' U R D' R U' R // TDR (12/26)
U' L' U R U' L U L' U R' U' L U R U' R' (U D2) // ZBLL (17/43)

NEXT: U' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U F2 U' F2 U L' F U B' R' B' F R


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 5, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: U' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U F2 U' F2 U L' F U B' R' B' F R


Sorry for two in a row but this solve was cool:

x' y // Inspection
R' F' L' (U D) F2 R2 F' // EOSquare (7/7)
U' F2 // FB (2/9)
R2 U R' E2 R' U2 R' // EOBelt (7/16)
U F R2 U R2 U' F' R2 U2 R2 // TDR (10/26)
U' R D R' U2 R D' R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R D // ZBLL (17/43)

Have fun with this one: R' U L B2 D' F' L U' F D2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 B2 U' L2 U' L2


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 9, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> R' U L B2 D' F' L U' F D2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 B2 U' L2 U' L2


x2 // Inspection
R' D' L F2 U' F' // EOSquare (6/6)
E2 L' D // FB (3/9)
u2 R u2 R' U' R // Belt (6/15)
R U' R' U2 R U R' D' R U2 R' // TDR (11/26)
U' R' U' R2 U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R' U R U' // ZBLL (21/47)

Long ZBLL but very fast, just a setup to a J-perm

NEXT: L B2 L' D' R2 L2 B' L' D' F2 R F2 B2 U2 R' D2 R F2 B2 L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 10, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> x2 // Inspection
> R' D' L F2 U' F' // EOSquare (6/6)
> E2 L' D // FB (3/9)
> u2 R u2 R' U' R // Belt (6/15)
> ...


TDR: 59 ETM

L' R F u2 R' U2 B U2 R U R' //FB
D' u' R2 u2 R2 U2 R' //3QB
u2 U' F' U F U2 R F R2 F' R //EOLE
R2 U2 R2 D' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //TDR
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' //OLL
R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R //PLL
U' D' //ABF

Wow my 3QB's gotten so much more efficient!!

Next: U F2 L' F2 B U' R' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U L B2


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 10, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U F2 L' F2 B U' R' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U L B2


x2 // Inspection
U F L' U L U B2 // FB (7/7)
R' U2 R u' // 3QB (4/11)
U' R F' U2 F2 R' F' // EOLE (7/18)
U R2 U2 R' S' U2 S R // DCAL (8/26)
R' U2 R2 U R' U R U' R U' R' // JTLE (11/37)
U2 R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' (U D') R2 U' R2 D R2 (U' D') // PLL (17/54)

Not a great movecount because of the V-perm but I think this is the first JTLE example solve here, so that's cool. In hindsight JTLE is not the best thing to do here but that'll be more clear soon 

EDIT: I should have done this after DCAL:
R (U D') R U R' D R' U' R U' R' // CDRLL
U-Perm

I didn't know the proper alg for this case; I mostly just use COLL algs.

NEXT: D2 B' D2 B2 F' R2 D2 F L2 F' R' U' F2 L' R2 U R B F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 11, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> x2 // Inspection
> U F L' U L U B2 // FB (7/7)
> R' U2 R u' // 3QB (4/11)
> U' R F' U2 F2 R' F' // EOLE (7/18)
> ...


CDRLL is mostly COLL with a few exceptions right?


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 11, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> CDRLL is mostly COLL with a few exceptions right?


There actually turned out to be a lot of exceptions (about half?) but some of the algs the mcc picked aren't the best for real humans to execute. I think at some point we'll revise the algs. A lot of them have simultaneous U and D moves which are good on paper but make the alg much riskier in certain grips.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 11, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> There actually turned out to be a lot of exceptions (about half?) but some of the algs the mcc picked aren't the best for real humans to execute. I think at some point we'll revise the algs. A lot of them have simultaneous U and D moves which are good on paper but make the alg much riskier in certain grips.


I agree. Simultaneous (U* D*) moves can be risky and no computer program can tell what alg exactly is executable and low risk for humans.
COLL itself is optimal for probs more than half of the cases(3/4ths?). It's only the S/AS cases which should have optimal CDRLL cases Ig.
(All this is by comparing the CDRLL algsheet to Teri's OO COLL algsheet)
(Also, it wouldn't hurt if some B moves are added since they can be done homegrip)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 11, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> x2 // Inspection
> U F L' U L U B2 // FB (7/7)
> R' U2 R u' // 3QB (4/11)
> U' R F' U2 F2 R' F' // EOLE (7/18)
> ...



Beginners(my variant): 65 ETM
y B D R2 B2 U' F' L2 z' //FB
R' u' R u U2 R U2 F' U F//3QB
u2 U' F' U F R' F R2 F' R //EOLE
U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R//6CO1
R2 U' R2 //6CP1
U R2' U' F2 U R2 B2 D' r2 U F2 //6CP2
x2 U' S' U2 S M2 u M2 u' S' M2 S //L5EP
U2 //AUF

Next: L2 F D2 R2 B D2 B2 F' D2 R2 B2 R D U2 B' R2 D L2 R F'


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 11, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 F D2 R2 B D2 B2 F' D2 R2 B2 R D U2 B' R2 D L2 R F'


y2 // Inspection
(U' D') B U2 R F2 // FB (5/5)
R' u2 R U' R u' // 3QB (6/11)
R2 F R F' R2 // EOLE (5/16)
R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' // DCAL (11/27)
// CDRLL skip lol
U2 R' U' R U' R U R U R2 U2 R' (U' D) // L5EP (13/40)

NEXT: F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D U L' F D' F' D2 B' R F D2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 12, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D U L' F D' F' D2 B' R F D2


6CO > 6CP > L5EP, 70 STM
x2 // Inspection
B' L F' L B L' F' L' U L' F U' L U L' // FB
E' R' E' R U' F' U F u2 // 3QB
E F R' F' // EOLE
U2 R2 U' R2 U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // 6CO
U R2 U' R2 U D R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 D2 // 6CP
U M' U2 M U' M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U' D2 // L5EP
alg.cubing.net

6CO > APDR > PLL, 66 STM
x2 // Inspection
B' L F' L B L' F' L' U L' F U' L U L' // FB
E' R' E' R U' F' U F u2 // 3QB
E F R' F' // EOLE
U2 R2 U' R2 U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // 6CO
U2 R2 U2 R2 U S' U2 S // APDR
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R U // PLL
alg.cubing.net

TDR > ZBLL, 64 STM
x2 // Inspection
B' L F' L B L' F' L' U L' F U' L U L' // FB
E' R' E' R U' F' U F u2 // 3QB
E F R' F' // EOLE
R' D R' U R D' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // TDR
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U' R' F' U' F U R D // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: F R2 D B2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D2 R' F D2 U' L' R2 U' B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 12, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> 6CO > 6CP > L5EP, 70 STM
> x2 // Inspection
> B' L F' L B L' F' L' U L' F U' L U L' // FB
> E' R' E' R U' F' U F u2 // 3QB
> ...


JTLE: 59 ETM
D R' U F2 R' U R L R U2 R' //FB
D2 u2 R' u //3QB
R U R' U' F' U F2 U R U' R' F' //EOLE
D' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' D //DCAL
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' S' U2 S //JTLE
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 //PLL
U2 D //ADF

FMC: 52 ETM
D R' U F2 R' U R L R U2 R' //FB
D2 u2 R' u //3QB
R U R' U' F' U F2 U R U' R' F' //EOLE
D U2 R L' B2 R' L U'//35 to 5c

Skeleton:
D R' U F2 R' U R2 L U2 R' L' D F U F' U' L' U L2 U F U' F' L' * U2 D F B' @ (R2 F') B U'

*R2 U2 B L' F R B2 D2 R F' L B (12-0)
@D2 F L' B R F2 U2 R B' L F R2 (12-4)
(cancellations: 4)
Final:

D R' U F2 R' U R2 L U2 R' L' D F U F' U' L' U L2 U F U' F' R2 L' U2 B L' F R B2 D2 R F' L B U2 D F B' D2 F L' B R F2 U2 R B' L B U'
52 ETM (Lol this is a bad scramble)

Not gonna lie: I used IF bc I don't understand insertions other than those at the very end

Next: R F R F' U F' D L2 D2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 R U2 L' U' R


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R F R F' U F' D L2 D2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 R U2 L' U' R


CDRLL, 56 ETM

y2 x // Inspection
R U' R2 B' R2 (U' D) B // Awful scramble (7/7)
R' u R U' R' u2 // 3QB (6/13)
U' R U2 R2 F R F' // EOLE (7/20)
R U R U2 R' U R U R2 // DCAL (9/29)
U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // CDRLL (10/39)
U R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R U R U' R' U2 // L5EP (17/56)

6CP, 49 ETM

y2 x // Inspection
R U' R2 B' R2 (U' D) B // Awful scramble (7/7)
R' u R U' R' u2 // 3QB (6/13)
U' R U2 R2 F R F' // EOLE (7/20)
U B' R2 U' R2 U B // 6CO (7/27)
U2 R2 U F U F' R2 F U' F' // 6CP (10/37)
R U R' U R' U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2 // L5EP (12/49)

TDR, 43 ETM

y2 x // Inspection
R U' R2 B' R2 (U' D) B // Awful scramble (7/7)
R' u R U' R' u2 // 3QB (6/13)
U' R U2 R2 F R F' // EOLE (7/20)
U2 R U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U' R' // TDR (10/30)
F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // ZBLL (13/43)

NEXT: D2 B2 U2 D' L' D2 R F' L B' D B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 D R2 B2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 19, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: D2 B2 U2 D' L' D2 R F' L B' D B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 D R2 B2


6CO > 6CP > L5EP, 58 STM (56 with cancellations)
y2 // Inspection
U' B L' B2 F' R' U2 R' U R D // FB
U u R' u R' E' // 3QB
F R U R' U' F' R2 U R' U' (R') // EO
(R2) U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // 6CO
R2 U2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 // 6CP
U M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 E2 // L5EP
alg.cubing.net

6CO > APDR > PLL, 70 STM (68 with cancellations)
y2 // Inspection
U' B L' B2 F' R' U2 R' U R D // FB
U u R' u R' E' // 3QB
F R U R' U' F' R2 U R' U' (R') // EO
(R2) U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // 6CO
U R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 // APDR
U2 D R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

TDR > ZBLL, 59 STM
y2 // Inspection
U' B L' B2 F' R' U2 R' U R D // FB
U u R' u R' E' // 3QB
F R U R' U' F' R2 U R' U' R' // EO
U2 R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R // TDR
U2 L' U R U' L R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' D // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: R D R2 B2 D2 R U' B2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 19, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: R D R2 B2 D2 R U' B2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2


Mehta-Lucky, 36 ETM
y // Inspection
B D F' B' L U' L' // FB (7/7)
u R2 U' R u2 R2 u // 3QB (7/14)
R U R2 F R F' // EOLE (6/20)
D' R U' R' (D U') R U2 R' // 6C (8/28)
R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U // L5EP (8/36)

NEXT: L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 R F2 R' F2 R F' U' F D2 U2 F2


----------



## carcass (Feb 20, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 R F2 R' F2 R F' U' F D2 U2 F2


49 STM, did some weird crap
U F2 L' U L//FB 5
u2 R2 u2 U F R' F' R E' R' F R F'//Belt+EO 13
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R//6CO 9
U2 R2 U2 R2//Block Building 4
z' U2 R U' R' U R U' L U r' F U2 R U2 R2 F2 L2 R//ZBLL 18

NEXT SCRAMBLE: * L2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 B' U2 R' F' L U B F L2 R *


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 22, 2021)

carcass said:


> L2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 B' U2 R' F' L U B F L2 R


L2 F' L' F U R' D' L F L' //FB
U R2 u2 R u' R //3QB
F R' F' R F' U F U' S' U S //EOLE
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //6CO
U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 //APDR
M2 u' M2 u S M2 S' E //PLL+ABF

I had to get one of the worst APDR cases lol

Next: D' R2 F' U F2 D B2 R D' B' L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D' R2 F' U F2 D B2 R D' B' L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2


x' y // Inspection
(D U) L U2 r U2 r' // FB (6/6)
u2 R2 u' R2 // 3QB (4/10)
U S' U' S // EOLE (4/14)
U' R U R' D' R U' R' // TDR (8/22)
U' R' U' R U' R' U F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U R (U' D2) // ZBLL (20/42)

Long ZBLL, but nice start and cool influencing during EOLE

NEXT: U' L' F2 D L B L B2 L' B2 L F2 B2 L D2 B2 R F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 25, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: U' L' F2 D L B L B2 L' B2 L F2 B2 L D2 B2 R F


223->3QB: 59 ETM

z2 //inspection
R F U B2 R D' //222
F' U' F L U L' //223
U2 R //3QB
f R' f' U' R' F R2 F' R' //EOLE
D' R U R' D U2 R U R //6CO1
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R //6CO2
U' R2 U' S R2 S' //APDR
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 //PLL
U' //AUF

TDR: 61 ETM

B' L' F2 U L F2 L' F u//p222
R' B2 U2 R U' R' //FB
D' U S R S' U2 u R' //3QB
u R U' R U2 R2 F U R U' R' F' //EOLE +2x1
U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 //TDR
R U R' U R U r' F R' F' r //COLL
//Z Perm


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 4, 2021)

No next, using L F' U' R' D F2 U F' D' F2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2

x2 y // Inspection
U2 F2 U2 R' F2 L // FB (6/6)
u' U2 R u2 U' R // 3QB (6/12)
U' R U' R' U' R' F R F' // EOLE (9/21)
R' U R' U2 R U R' U' R2 // TDR (9/30)
U R' U' R U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U R U R2 U // ZBLL (15/45)

NEXT: D B2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U' L D2 R F' R U B R' B' U2


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 4, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: D B2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U' L D2 R F' R U B R' B' U2


CDRLL/JTLE OS

y' x // Inspection
U' B' U L U' L F2 // FB (7/7)
R2 E R u' R2 u // 3QB (6/13)
U R' D' r U' r' D R // EOLE (8/21)
R' U2 R' U' R U' R // DCAL (7/28)
U R2 D' R U' R' D R U R // CDRLL (10/38)
U S R2 S' R2 U // L5EP (6/44)

6CP/APDR OS

y' x // Inspection
U' B' U L U' L F2 // FB (7/7)
R2 E R u' R2 u // 3QB (6/13)
U R' D' r U' r' D R // EOLE (8/21)
(U' D') R U' R' U2 R U' R' D // 6CO (9/30)
R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 // APDR (7/37)
U' F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' U2 // PLL (18/55)

NEXT: D' B2 R L' U L2 B' L B2 D2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 F' R2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 4, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: D' B2 R L' U L2 B' L B2 D2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 F' R2


6CO > APDR > PLL, 69 STM (64 with cancellations)

z2 y // Inspection
R' D B D B2 R U L' U' L U L U L' // FB
u R' U u2 R E R // 3QB
u' F U R' U' F' // EOLE
U2 R2 U' R' U R' U R U' R' U R U2 (R') // 6CO
(R') U' R' U R U2 R' U' R (U R) // APDR
(R' U) R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 D' // PLL

alg.cubing.net

Next: B2 U F2 R U2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 D2 R2 B2 L' B D' L2 B' F L2 D


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> B2 U F2 R U2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 D2 R2 B2 L' B D' L2 B' F L2 D


APDR: 62 ETM

z2 //inspection
D2 F2 D' L F2 L' F //Square+1
S' U2 S R2 U' B2 //FB
u2 R2 U' R' u2 R' //3QB
U2 F' U F R' F R2 F' R' //EOLE
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' //6CO1
U2 F R' F' r U R U' r'//6CO2
U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 S R2 S' //APDR+CP
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 //EPLL

Bad

Next: L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 U2 B F2 L U2 L D L' B2 F' D' R


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 4, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 U2 B F2 L U2 L D L' B2 F' D' R


CDRLL/JTLE OS
z' // Inspection
U' L' B R B' // FB (5/5)
R' u R' U' R' u2 // 3QB (6/11)
U R' D' r U' r' D R // EOLE (8/19)
U' R' D' R U2 R' D R' U R2 // DCAL (10/29)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CDRLL (16/45)
D' M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U M2 U // L5EP (11/56)

6CP/APDR OS
z' // Inspection
U' L' B R B' // FB (5/5)
R' u R' U' R' u2 // 3QB (6/11)
U R' D' r U' r' D R // EOLE (8/19)
R U' R' U2 R' U' R U2 R U' R // 6CO (11/30)
(U2 D) R2 U' R2 U R2 D' R2 // 6CP (8/38)
D' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // L5EP (8/46)

TDR
z' // Inspection
U' L' B R B' // FB (5/5)
R' u R' U' R' u2 // 3QB (6/11)
U R' D' r U' r' D R // EOLE (8/19)
U R U' R' U2 R U' R U2 R2 // TDR (10/29)
U R U2 L' U R' U' L U' R U' R' (U' D') // ZBLL (13/42)

NEXT: R2 D R' B2 R' D2 L' R2 B2 F2 R' U2 F2 U B L2 B L U' F2


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 5, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: R2 D R' B2 R' D2 L' R2 B2 F2 R' U2 F2 U B L2 B L U' F2


CDRLL/JTLE OS
x2 // Inspection
B' R D' L F' // FB (5/5)
u' R U2 R u2 R' // 3QB (6/11)
u' S' U S R' U2 R // EOLE (7/18)
(U' D') R U' R' (U2 D) R U' R' // DCAL (8/26)
R' (U' D) R' U' R (U2 D') R // CDRLL (7/33)
u' F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 U' // L5EP (10/43)

6CP/APDR OS
x2 // Inspection
B' R D' L F' // FB (5/5)
u' R U2 R u2 R' // 3QB (6/11)
u' S' U S R' U2 R // EOLE (7/18)
(U D') R U' R' (D U2) R U' R' // 6CO (8/26)
R U' R' D' R U R2 D R U' R' D' R // 6CP (13/39)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 // L5EP (8/47)

TDR
x2 // Inspection
B' R D' L F' // FB (5/5)
u' R U2 R u2 R' // 3QB (6/11)
u' S' U S R' U2 R // EOLE (7/18)
(U' D') R U' R' (U2 D) R U' R' // TDR (8/26)
F U R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R U2 R U R' F' E // ZBLL (17/43)

NEXT: U' R' D F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 F' D B L' U B


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 6, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> U' R' D F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 F' D B L' U B


TDR: 48 ETM

L' F' U2 R2 D' //FB
U' u' R2 u R' u R u //3QB
R U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' //EOLE
R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R U2 R' U' R //TDR+OLL skip
D2 R' U' R F2 R' U R U F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' //PLL

Don't worry about the Y Perm. It's my OH alg lol

Next: F' L2 U2 R F D2 R' D' B' U2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2


----------



## RyanSoh (Mar 7, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F' L2 U2 R F D2 R' D' B' U2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2



41 STM

z' U L2 R U2 R2 F2 //FB (6/6)
U2 R' u2 R //3QB (4/10)
E R' U' S R S' R //EOLE (7/17)
U R U R U2 R' U R' //6CO (8/25)
R2 U D' R2 U R2 U' R2 //6CP (8-1/32)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 //L5EP (7/39)
U2 D //adjust (2/41)

Next: B2 L F2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 L R2 F2 R D B' D' R D L' U R F


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 7, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> Next: B2 L F2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 L R2 F2 R D B' D' R D L' U R F


CDRLL/JTLE OS
y' z' // Inspection
D' L B' R U' F2 // FB + 1 (6/6)
R2 U2 R' u2 // 3QB (4/10)
R F' U2 F2 R' F' // EOLE (6/16)
U R2 U' R' U2 R U R' U R' // DCAL (10/26)
U R2 D' R U' R' D R U R // CDRLL (10/36)
R U R' U R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R (U' D2) // L5EP (12/48)

6CP/APDR OS
y' z' // Inspection
D' L B' R U' F2 // FB + 1 (6/6)
R2 U2 R' u2 // 3QB (4/10)
R F' U2 F2 R' F' // EOLE (6/16)
D' R U' R' (D U2) R U' R' // 6CO (8/24)
U F U F' R2 F U' F' U' R2 // 6CP (10/34)
U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R (U D2) // L5EP (11/45)

TDR
y' z' // Inspection
D' L B' R U' F2 // FB + 1 (6/6)
R2 U2 R' u2 // 3QB (4/10)
R F' U2 F2 R' F' // EOLE (6/16)
U R U2 R' U D' R U' R' U R U R' // TDR (13/29)
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (U2 D') // ZBLL (17/46)

NEXT: R' D' B D2 F2 R B' U' R2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U D2 F2 R' D'


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 8, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: R' D' B D2 F2 R B' U' R2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U D2 F2 R' D'


CDRLL/JTLE OS
x2 // Inspection
U2 F2 R' B U2 B // FB (6/6)
U' u' R' u R u2 // 3QB (6/12)
U' R' F R F' R U' R' // EOLE (8/20)
R2 U' R S' U2 S R' // DCAL (7/27)
U' S R2 S' R2 // JTLE (5/32)
U' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D2 // PLL (15/47)

6CP/APDR OS
x2 // Inspection
U2 F2 R' B U2 B // FB (6/6)
U' u' R' u R u2 // 3QB (6/12)
U' R' F R F' R U' R' // EOLE (8/20)
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 6CO (8/28)
U R2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 (U' D') R2 // 6CP (12/40)
(D' U) M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M' U2 // L5EP (9/49)

TDR
x2 // Inspection
U2 F2 R' B U2 B // FB (6/6)
U' u' R' u R u2 // 3QB (6/12)
U' R' F R F' R U' R' // EOLE (8/20)
u' R (U' D') R U' R' (U D) R U' R' U2 R' // TDR (12/32)
U2 R' D R' U R (D' U) R U' R' U' R2 U R U' R' U' // ZBLL (17/49)

NEXT: U' R B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L D2 L U' R2 U' F2


----------



## carcass (Mar 9, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> U' R B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L D2 L U' R2 U' F2


z2//Inpsection
L' F' L2 F D' F' u U2 F R' U2 F' U' L' U L F U2 R' U R//Pseudo 2x2x3 cuz that should be the first step of Metha
F2 U F D R' F R2 F' R'//Belt, EO
U R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R2//Intuitive TDR
U R' U' R U2 R D R' U' R D' R2 U R U' R' U R U2//ZBLL
Next Scramble: B2 U L2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U' L2 B U' B2 R D2 L' B F L' R2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 9, 2021)

carcass said:


> Next Scramble: B2 U L2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U' L2 B U' B2 R D2 L' B F L' R2


This scramble is a joke, right?

45 STM, 43 with cancellations
x2 // Inspection
D2 R' B' L' B2 L R U' R' u2 R F' U' F U' R' // FB+EO Belt (in 16 moves)
R2 U' R2 U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // 6CO
R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // APDR
U' D' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // PLL

Next: B2 L' B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L D2 U2 R' U R' B D R' F' U' R D' L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 9, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> B2 L' B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L D2 U2 R' U R' B D R' F' U' R D' L


Trick subset-CLS: 54 ETM

S2 U2 S2 U2 L' U L B R F' U F //FB
D' R' u R U2 R' u2 //3QB
R U2 R' U S' U S //EOLE
U2 D' L' R U R' U' L R U2 R' U' R U R' //CLS
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' D' //PLL

F' L' D2 L' F R2 L B2 D B D' F2 U D L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D2


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 9, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> F' L' D2 L' F R2 L B2 D B D' F2 U D L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D2


CDRLL/JTLE OS
z' // Inspection
U R' U F' R' r' U2 r // FB + 1 (8/8)
u R' U R' E2 // 3QB (5/13)
F R' F2 U' F U R // EOLE (7/20)
U' R' U R' U2 R U R' U' R2 // DCAL (10/30)
U' R (U D') R U R' D R' U' R U' R' // CDRLL (12/42)
R' U' R U R U R U' R' U' // L5EP (10/52)

6CP/APDR OS
z' // Inspection
U R' U F' R' r' U2 r // FB + 1 (8/8)
u R' U R' E2 // 3QB (5/13)
F R' F2 U' F U R // EOLE (7/20)
R U2 R U R2 U' R U2 R' // 6CO (9/29)
D R2 U' R2 U R2 D' R2 // 6CP (8/37)
U' F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 // L5EP (9/46)

TDR
z' // Inspection
U R' U F' R' r' U2 r // FB + 1 (8/8)
u R' U R' E2 // 3QB (5/13)
F R' F2 U' F U R // EOLE (7/20)
U2 R U' R' (U D') R U R' U' R U R' // TDR (12/32)
F U R' F R F' R U' R' U R U' R' F' D // ZBLL (15/47)

NEXT: R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D' B2 D B2 F' U L D' R U' B2 L2 F L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 12, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D' B2 D B2 F' U L D' R U' B2 L2 F L'


TDR: 57 ETM
F D' R U' B2 L F' R2 L' U2 L //FB
u' R u2 R U R' U' F' U F //Belt
u R2 U' R U R' U2 R2 F U R U' R' F' //EOLE
R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' //TDR
U2 R' U' R U' R D' R U2 R' D R U2 R D2 //ZBLL

NEXT: R2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' U' B2 D' L' B' D L2 R' U F2 L2 B D'


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 12, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> NEXT: R2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' U' B2 D' L' B' D L2 R' U F2 L2 B D'


CDRLL/JTLE OS
x2 // Inspection
D' F' U F' L B' // FB (6/6)
R2 E2 R u2 // 3QB (4/10)
R U R' F' U2 F // EOLE (6/16)
U R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R U R' // DCAL (10/26)
U2 R U R D R' U' R D' R2 // CDRLL (10/36)
R U R' U' R' U' R' U R U // L5EP (10/46)

6CP/APDR OS
x2 // Inspection
D' F' U F' L B' // FB (6/6)
R2 E2 R u2 // 3QB (4/10)
R U R' F' U2 F // EOLE (6/16)
(U D) R' U R U R' U2 R D' // 6CO (9/25)
U R2 U2 R2 // APDR (4/29)
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2 // PLL (17/46)

TDR
x2 // Inspection
D' F' U F' L B' // FB (6/6)
R2 E2 R u2 // 3QB (4/10)
R U R' F' U2 F // EOLE (6/16)
U' R U R U2 R' U' R U R' U R' // TDR (12/28)
U R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' U2 // ZBLL (12/40)

NEXT: U' R B' R2 B R2 U' B L' D2 R B2 L' B2 R2 B2 L' U2 D2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 15, 2021)

6CP w/influencing:
z2 //inspection
U R' F2 R U' R2 L2 U2 R D2 //FB
E' R2 u' R' f R' f' //3QB
u' R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' //EOLE
R F' r U R U' r' F U' R2 //6CO+6CP
U2 R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R U R U' R' D' //L5EP

APDR w/influencing:
z2 //inspection
U R' F2 R U' R2 L2 U2 R D2 //FB
E' R2 u' R' f R' f' //3QB
u' R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' //EOLE
R F' r U R U' r' F U' R2 S R2 S' R2 //6CO+APDR
u' R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 U //PLL

NEXT: R2 L' D F B D' R U' D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' U


----------



## Devagio (Mar 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R2 L' D F B D' R U' D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' U


Tried out this cfop-style EO-ledge that I've been experimenting with a lot lately. Its a few moves less efficient than the FB+3QB route, but with all the development in CFOP and its fingertrickability, that move gap should not matter. This however is only worthwhile if at least 3qcross+1pair is planned in inspection and the second pair is tracked, which is a high barrier for intermediate solvers. Also features the anti-APDR path just for the kicks.

y2 x' // Inspection
R' B' // 3q-cross (2/2)
U' R' U' R L' U L // pf2l-1 (7/9)
U R2 U R2 f' L2 f // pf2l-2 (7/16)
U2 R' // last-edge (2/18)
f R S' R F' // EOLE (5/23)
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 6CO (8/31)
R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 // Trangium's Anti-APDR idea (7/38)
U' R U2 R2 U' R' U R' U' R2 U D' R U2 R' // PLL+2c (15/53)

Next: B2 R B R' U2 F' U' R' D2 B2 D2 L B2 U2 R' U2 L' B' L


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 22, 2021)

Devagio said:


> B2 R B R' U2 F' U' R' D2 B2 D2 L B2 U2 R' U2 L' B' L


TDR: 47 ETM w/cancellations
F' R2 U' B U S U' S' R2 F //FB
E2 R' u R' u //3QB
R U R' F R' F' R U' S' U S //EOLE
R2 U R' U2 R' U R U2 L' U R U' L U' R U' R U R' U2 R2 //TDR+ZBLL

When TDR+ZBLL is over half the solve lol

Next: B2 R' D2 R' D2 U2 B2 L U2 B2 R D U B' D2 B2 D' L B2 D'


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B2 R' D2 R' D2 U2 B2 L U2 B2 R D U B' D2 B2 D' L B2 D'


CDRLL/JTLE OS

y2 // Inspection
D2 B' U (B F') // FB (4/4)
u' R2 E' R2 U2 R' u2 // 3QB (7/11)
F' U2 F // EOLE (3/14)
R U' R U' R' U2 R // DCAL (7/21)
D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CDRLL (8/29)
(D' U2) M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' // L5EP (9/38)

6CP/APDR OS

y2 // Inspection
D2 B' U (B F') // FB (4/4)
u' R2 E' R2 U2 R' u2 // 3QB (7/11)
F' U2 F // EOLE (3/14)
U R U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R' // 6CO (12/26)
u' R2 U2 S R2 S' // APDR (6/32)
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL (20/52)

TDR

y2 // Inspection
D2 B' U (B F') // FB (4/4)
u' R2 E' R2 U2 R' u2 // 3QB (7/11)
F' U2 F // EOLE (3/14)
R U R' U R U' R' U R2 U R' U R' // TDR (13/27)
U R' U L U' R2 z' R2 U' L U R2 (U' D') (R' L') // ZBLL (14/41)

NEXT: D' U' L2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 U2 L D2 L U F' D L D2 R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 23, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> D' U' L2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 U2 L D2 L U F' D L D2 R'


very inefficient PLL+1: 59 ETM
z2 //inspection
U R' S' U S U' R' F2 R F' D2 //FB
U' u2 R' E2 R //3QB
F' U F U F U R U' R' F' //EOLE
R' U R U2 R' U R U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //DCAL
U' S' U2 S F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2 //PLL+1

Next: F2 U D' R2 D R U2 D2 B L2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 L2


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F2 U D' R2 D R U2 D2 B L2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 L2


x2 // Inspection
D F B2 // 3QC (3/3)
U' R2 F U2 F' // PP1 (5/8)
R' L U' L' // PP2 (4/12)
R' u // 2nd-To-Last Edge (2/14)
U F R F' U2 R' // EOLE (6/20)
D R' U R (D' U2) R' U R // TDR (8/28)
U' R U2 R' U L' U2 R U R' U' R U' R' L U' // ZBLL (16/44)

Probably a good method to use if the scramble has no pairs or the pairs are bad

NEXT: R' U L2 U R2 D F2 D B2 F2 D R2 F2 B D2 F R' D' F' L B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 24, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> x2 // Inspection
> D F B2 // 3QC (3/3)
> U' R2 F U2 F' // PP1 (5/8)
> R' L U' L' // PP2 (4/12)
> ...


I was using this when I first learnt the method lol

CDRLL:
B' U R B' R' U R U R' L2 //FB
D u R2 u R E2 M' F' U F M u R2 U R U' R//EOBelt
U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 //DCAL
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' //CDRLL
D' M' U2 M' U M U2 M' U M2 U2 //L5EP


Next: D L U2 R U' F' R' U D2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 B D2 U


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D L U2 R U' F' R' U D2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 B D2 U



This is a method I've been developing based on the beginner's Mehta method.

Namely, I set the DBR corner in place along with its corresponding E edge as an F2L pair.
Then I can perform a shortened set of 6CO/6CP algs (as long as they preserve the DBR corner).
A little L5EOP (with the DR edge) before LSE. (More or less done intuitively.)

This brings me down to knowing:

F2L
LSE
L5EOP (except with S moves)
23 6CO algs
8 6CP algs. (I generally use T-PLL, E-PLL, and Ja-PLL as well to preserve edge phasing.)
Still ironing this method out.
My original intention was to enable the use of OLL/OLLCP-A...

[56 STM]
y' U2 L' U B' D // DL column + DF edge for LSE (5/5)
Uw' U R' Uw2 R' Uw' E R' U R // 3QB (I need to get better at this part) (10/15)
Uw R' U' R // BR pair (i.e., E edge 4) (4/19)
M U2 M' // DB edge (for LSE) (3/22)
U' R D' R U R' D R' // 6CO (8/30)
U' S' U S // EO + DR edge (4/34)
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // T-PLL, keeping edges phased (15/49)
U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' // LSE (7/56)

NEXT: F2 D F2 U B2 U F2 U L2 B2 F' L' B L U L D' U F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 25, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F2 D F2 U B2 U F2 U L2 B2 F' L' B L U L D' U F2


TDR: 46 ETM
U2 L' D U2 L2 B U' D' R D //FB
U R2 u' R2 U R u' //3QB
R U R' F R' F2 U' F U R //EOLE
R2 U S R2 S' //TDR
U' D2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L U2 //ZBLL that I know

Next: F L2 B' D2 L U' B' D2 F2 U2 B L2 F' U2 B R2 L2 F L D'


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F L2 B' D2 L U' B' D2 F2 U2 B L2 F' U2 B R2 L2 F L D'


CDRLL/JTLE OS

y2 // Inspection
U M2 F2 R' U2 B // FB (6/6)
E' R u' R' u' R // 3QB (6/12)
U R' D' r U' r' D R // EOLE (8/20)
R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 // DCAL (7/27)
U2 R (U D') R U R' D R' U' R U' R' // CDRLL (12/39)
u2 M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U' // L5EP (11/50)

6CP/APDR OS

y2 // Inspection
U M2 F2 R' U2 B // FB (6/6)
E' R u' R' u' R // 3QB (6/12)
U R' D' r U' r' D R // EOLE (8/20)
U2 R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U R' // 6CO (10/30)
(U' D') R2 U R2 U' R2 D R2 // 6CP (8/38)
U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R D2 // L5EP (9/47)

TDR

y2 // Inspection
U M2 F2 R' U2 B // FB (6/6)
E' R u' R' u' R // 3QB (6/12)
U R' D' r U' r' D R // EOLE (8/20)
U' R' U' R U R' (U' D') R U R' (U' D) R // TDR (12/32)
R U R2 F R F' r U' r' U r U r' (U' D2) // ZBLL (14/46)

NEXT: D' B F R2 U2 F U2 F U2 R2 F' D L' U' L B2 L B L2


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 27, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: D' B F R2 U2 F U2 F U2 R2 F' D L' U' L B2 L B L2



[69 STM / 70 ETM]
x // inspection
F U R U' Rw' D' R2 // 222 (7)
F' L F2 L' F' L F L' // join missing pair (8)
F R U' R' U // insert pair to form 223 (5)
y2 Lw // reposition after block building got a little carried away (2)
Uw R U2 R' // 3QB (4)
D2 U' F U' F' // keyhole join FR pair (5)
D U' L' U L // insert FR pair (5)
Uw' F R U R' U' F' // EO (7)
U' R U2 R' U R U R' D // 6CO (9)
U2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 D' R2 // 6CP + DR edge (DR edge was nothing more than luck) (9)
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // U-PLL (9)

All of my Mehta solves seem to have the problem of high move count. (Low to mid 70s pretty consistently.) Some of that is due to me not wanting to learn more algorithms, I'm sure, but any constructive criticism would be appreciated.

NEXT: B L2 D' B2 U L2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R' D2 U2 R U2 F U B2 L


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 27, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> [69 STM / 70 ETM]
> x // inspection
> F U R U' Rw' D' R2 // 222 (7)
> F' L F2 L' F' L F L' // join missing pair (8)
> ...


First of all, the right way to solve until EO is:
1x2x3 in DL> 3 belt edges>EOLE.
Next, there is no need to build actual blocks if you're solving a 2x2x3. You can always build pseudo blocks.
You don't have to join pairs during 3QB. You should learn 6CO1 bc It does the same job with fewer moves.
Btw here's my solve:

F U' L2 R U2 R' U' F R' F' R U L' U2 L //2 squares
B' U M' U M //223
U2 R' U R U f' L f2 R U R' U' f'//EOL2E
U' L U' L' U2 L U' L'//TDR
U' F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' U2//PLL

Next: 1. R2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 B U2 R2 B' D' R B2 U R' F2 L' R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 27, 2021)

Oh and btw a few solves are enough to improve efficiency. I was in your situation when I started Mehta.

Sorry for double post mods.


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 27, 2021)

Thank you for your advice!



Cubing Forever said:


> First of all, the right way to solve until EO is:
> 1x2x3 in DL> 3 belt edges>EOLE.



I am doing more of a beginner's approach with EO after the belt.
(e.g., In this case, 6-move T OLL is best case EO if you're not doing EOLE.)

See my notes below on why I am building the pair here.



Cubing Forever said:


> Next, there is no need to build actual blocks if you're solving a 2x2x3. You can always build pseudo blocks.



I think this is one place I need to improve. Any videos you recommend?



Cubing Forever said:


> You don't have to join pairs during 3QB.





Cubing Forever said:


> You should learn 6CO1 bc It does the same job with fewer moves.



I'll address both of these at once.

My thought here was that after 6CO2 (in the beginner method), the DRB corner is inserted in order to reduce the number of 6CP algs needed.

If I insert the DBR corner (or DFR corner for that matter) earlier at the same time as my belt,
AND my 6CO algs all preserve this corner (which they do after some slight alg changes),
I was hoping it'd save me the later effort of finding that corner and inserting it awkwardly using R2s/U2s after 6CO2.

6CO1 is generally hard for me to recognize, but I will experiment more with it.
(And try leaving the pair out to see the effect of that as well.)

I think that- ultimately- a lot of it boils down to the fact that better block-building (less moves at the beginning) and more algs (less setup moves for the end steps) are probably the quickest way to shorter solves for me personally.

Thanks again-
Tim.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: 1. R2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 B U2 R2 B' D' R B2 U R' F2 L' R'


Anti-APDR, 63 STM (61 with cancellations)
U F L' R2 U2 L' R U L' U' L // FB
u' R' u' R U' R' u2 (R2) // 3QB
(R) F' U F U R2 F' U' F R U (R) // EOLE
(R2) U' R' U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // 6CO
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
U R2 U2 R2 U' // Finish
alg.cubing.net

So, I've decided to call this Anti-APDR (if that's okay with @Devagio). It's basically when there's a prebuilt 1x1x3 in the bottom-left, and you can do a PLL to (almost) finish the solve. This can be done when 2 edges of the belt are unsolved by an R2 as well, and it actually decreases the movecount just a little bit, because you don't have to do a R2 to insert the 1x1x3 that's supposed to go in the bottom left. I'm not sure how often this would be useful. If you get a bad APDR case, then you could do this instead, so that you save moves during the last couple steps. The only negative is that it would take a little longer to recognize the PLL in a speedsolve, but it could still be done relatively easily, I think.

Next: U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 F' U F2 R B D U R2 U2 F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 29, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 F' U F2 R B D U R2 U2 F'


6CP: 51 ETM
x2 //inspection
F D2 F2 U L2 F B' U' F' //FB+ 2
D' F' U F u2 R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' //EObelt
U R U2 R U R' U R' //6CO
R2 U R2 U R2 U' R2 //6CP
U2 R' U' R U R U R U' R' D //L5EP

APDR: 52 ETM
x2 //inspection
F D2 F2 U L2 F B' U' F' //FB+ 2
D' F' U F u2 R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' //EObelt
U R U2 R U R' U R' //6CO
R2 U R2 U R2 U' R2 U S' U2 S D //APDR
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 //PLL

Next: R D' F' L2 D B2 R2 D R2 U B2 F2 D L U' B R' U' L2 D


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 29, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R D' F' L2 D B2 R2 D R2 U B2 F2 D L U' B R' U' L2 D


CDRLL/JTLE OS

y x' // Inspection
L2 B U2 R' U' L F' // FB (7/7)
U R' E' R U R E2 // 3QB (7/14)
R U R2 F R F' // EOLE (6/20)
u2 R U R' D' R U' R' D // DCAL (9/29)
L U' R' U L' U' R // CDRLL (7/36)
U' F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 U2 // L5EP (10/46)

6CP/APDR OS

y x' // Inspection
L2 B U2 R' U' L F' // FB (7/7)
U R' E' R U R E2 // 3QB (7/14)
R U R2 F R F' // EOLE (6/20)
u2 F R2 U R2 U' F' // 6CO (7/27)
F R U R U' R' F' R U' R U R2 U' R // 6CP (14/41)
U' F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 U2 // L5EP (10/51)

TDR

y x' // Inspection
L2 B U2 R' U' L F' // FB (7/7)
U R' E' R U R E2 // 3QB (7/14)
R U R2 F R F' // EOLE (6/20)
u2 R U2 R' U' R U' R U R2 // TDR (10/30)
R' U' R U' R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' // ZBLL (16/46)

No matter which path I used, I needed to do a U2 before the first alg after EOLE and could cancel ADF with a Uw2

NEXT: D' R L2 F D2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 U R D2 L' D


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 30, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: D' R L2 F D2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 U R D2 L' D



Tim's Mehta method, currently dubbed the Timmah Method
Tried it a couple different ways to see the differences for this scramble.

FB (in DL) > second square > 6CO > L5EOP-DR > 6CP/APDR > EPLL/LSE
(But I kinda play it by ear.)

Doing EO early is definitely best.
EO > 6CO > (AP)DR > PLL
[64 STM]
B' R F' U R U' R Uw2 // FB (in DL Roux-style)
F' U F R' U2 R2 U2 R' B' R' B // Second square / Finish Belt
M U' M U' M U' M' // EO (4 bad edges)
U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U R2 // 6CO
Uw2 M E2 M' // centers
S' U2 S // (AP)DR
U L' U R U' L U L' U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' U2 // V-PLL

Belt > 6CO1 > 6CO2 > EODFDB > 6CP > EPLL
[66 ETM]
B' R F' U R U' R Uw2 // FB (in DL Roux-style)
F' U F R2 U2 R // finish belt
U' R U R U2 R' U R U R2 // 6CO1 (just for Cubing Forever)
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // Sune (lucky case 6CO2)
M U' M' U R2 M' U Rw' R' // EO+DF+DB
Dw U x' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' x // 6CP
U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U' // U-EPLL

6CO > L6EOP-DR/DL > 6CP > EPLL
[66 ETM]
B' R F' U R U' R Uw2 // FB (in DL Roux-style)
F' U F R' U2 R2 U2 R' B' R' B // Second square / Finish Belt
Dw' U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R // 6CO (from different angle)
U2 S' U2 S // DR edge
U2 S U S' // EO (Arrow case)
U S U2 S' // DL edge
U2 x' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' x // 6CP
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // U-EPLL

Belt > EOStripe > 6CO1 > 6CO2 > (solve DFR/DBR ad hoc) > 6CP/APDR > EPLL
[69 ETM]
B' R F' U R U' R Uw2 // FB (in DL Roux-style)
F' U F R2 U2 R // finish belt
R2 R U' Rw' U' M' U Rw U Rw' M2 U2 Rw2 // EO Stripe
U' R U R U2 R' U R U R2 // 6CO1 (for myself this time)
R' D R' U R D' R // 6CO2
U2 R2 U' R2 // solve DFR+DR
R2 U' R2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 D // 6CP (preserving DR)
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U // U-EPLL

6CO > EO > APDR > PLL > LSE
[71 ETM]
B' R F' U R U' R Uw2 // FB (in DL Roux-style)
F' U F R' U2 R2 U2 R' B' R' B // Second square / Finish Belt
U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R2 // 6CO
M' U' M' U' M' U' M' // EO (4 bad edges)
R2 // finish 6CO (bottom corners permuted)
U2 S' U2 S // APDR
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // Y-PLL
U' M U2 M' U // 4b
M2 U' Uw2 M E2 M' // 4c

6CO > EO > APDR > L6EOP-DF/DB > PLL
[71 ETM]
B' R F' U R U' R Uw2 // FB (in DL Roux-style)
F' U F R' U2 R2 U2 R' B' R' B // Second square / Finish Belt
U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R2 // 6CO
M' U' M' U' M' U' M' // EO (4 bad edges)
R2 // finish 6CO (bottom corners permuted)
U2 S' U2 S // APDR
U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 U M' U2 M // fix edges
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' x // E-PLL

NEXT: B' D B L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 F' R2 U F' D B' R F' U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 7, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B' D B L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 F' R2 U F' D B' R F' U


Intuitive EOLE is not efficient...65 ETM:
z2//inspection
L F' S U2 S' R2 U2 R U' R' D' //FB
E2 R U' R E' R' U' R//3QB
u2 R U R' F R' F' R U' S' U S //EOLE
U2 R U2 R' U R U R' //Anti DCAL
U r U R' U' r' F R f' U2 S //JTLE
R U R' U2 R U R2 U' R U' D R' U2 R U' //PLLCS

Next: R U F2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 L U2 R' B2 L' B' L D F2 D2 F'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 9, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Intuitive EOLE is not efficient...65 ETM:
> Next: R U F2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 L U2 R' B2 L' B' L D F2 D2 F'



[63 STM]
y2 D' F2 // triplet
M' U Rw U R' M' U' M2 // solve DF/DB
E' U' R Uw R U R' U' R' Uw2 // solve FL/BL
R2 U2 R' // solve FR/BR (completing belt)
R2 U R2 // insert DBR corner
U F U R U' R' F' // EO
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // DCAL (DR triplet solved)
U F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // COLL (U, X case)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // U-EPLL

[64 STM]
y2 D' F2 // triplet
M' U Rw U R' M' U' M2 // solve DF/DB
E' U' R Uw R U R' U' R' Uw2 // solve FL/BL
R2 U2 R' // solve FR/BR (completing belt)
U F R U R' U' F' // EO
R2 U R2 // insert DBR corner
R D' R U R' D R' // DCAL
U' R' U' R2 U R2 U' R' // JTLE (I never use this, but it said it's always better here)
U2 R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' // Ra-PLL

NEXT: R' U' B' L2 F U2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F D' B L' R F' U R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> R' U' B' L2 F U2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F D' B L' R F' U R2


TDR(First sub 40 movecount!!!): 38 ETM
x2 //inspection
D B2 F L U M U2 M' D2//p223
U R U' //3QB edge
f R' f' S' U S //EOLE
U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 //TDR
D2 r2 U' F U' R2 F' U2 r2 U F' U2 //ZBLL

Proof that TDR can really get you sub 40 movecount.

Next: R2 D2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 L' D2 R' F2 B D B F D' L U2 L B2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R2 D2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 L' D2 R' F2 B D B F D' L U2 L B2



[51 STM]
z2
S2 U2 E2 R' E R B u' R2 u2 R' U M U2 r' // FB & 3QB (15)
E' F R' F' R u' // EOLE (6)
U2 R' D R' U' R D' R // DCAL (8)
U' R U2 R' U2 L' U R U' L R' // COLL (11) -- also the CDRLL alg
U' R' U' R U R U R U' R' U' // L5EP (11)

NEXT:
B2 U2 B D2 R2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 F D2 U' R U R' D2 B2 F2 U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B2 U2 B D2 R2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 F D2 U' R U R' D2 B2 F2 U


APDR: 49 ETM
D L2 R' U R' D' //FB
R u' R2 E R //3QB
U' F' U F //EOLE
R U' R' U2 R' U' R U2 R U' R //6CO
U R2 U R2 U R2 U' S R2 S' //APDR
U2 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' //PLL

Next: B2 D2 R' B' R D' L' U' D2 R' D2 F2 D2 L U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 29, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B2 D2 R' B' R D' L' U' D2 R' D2 F2 D2 L U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F



Only because this looked like an incredible scramble, I couldn't resist.

6CO / 6CP / EPLL
[47 STM]

x' // inspect
R S U' R U2 S' u2 R' U R' u2 // dL FB, Roux-style (11)
R' M2 U' R2 U' M2 // 2x2x3 + 3QB (6)
U' F R F' R' // EOLE (5)
U' L U' R2 U R2 L' // 6CO (7)
U2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 U' D' R2 // 6CP + DR solved! (10)
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U' // H-EPLL (8)

NEXT:
D' L' U F' D' B' U2 F' R' L2 B2 D R2 U2 D B2 U F2 D' F2 R2


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 29, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> D' L' U F' D' B' U2 F' R' L2 B2 D R2 U2 D B2 U F2 D' F2 R2


z2 // Inspection
F2 (U2 D) L (U D') // FB (4/4)
l u2 U' R' U R' u' // 3QB (7/11)
R U' R' U' R' F R F' // EOLE (8/19)
U' R S' U2 S R' U2 R2 // DCAL (8/27)
U R' U2 R U2 R U R U' R' // JTLE (10/37)
F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' // PLL (16/53)

Not the most efficient but quick to execute

NEXT: D' R F2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D' U' L2 U2 B' D L' F' R' U2 B' R2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 29, 2021)

I don't know the best place to post this question, so I'll post it here.

How do you guys decide which option/path to head down? (after EOLE for instance)
At what point in your solve would you say that your choice is solidified between two similar options (e.g., between 6CP/APDR or CDRLL/JTLE)?

These are some questions I've been kicking around in my head for a while now, and I haven't been able to find a good answer to them.

Thanks. 

(CuberStache's)
NEXT: D' R F2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D' U' L2 U2 B' D L' F' R' U2 B' R2


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> I don't know the best place to post this question, so I'll post it here.
> 
> How do you guys decide which option/path to head down? (after EOLE for instance)
> At what point in your solve would you say that your choice is solidified between two similar options (e.g., between 6CP/APDR or CDRLL/JTLE)?
> ...


The algsheet now has comments indicating when to choose APDR over 6CP and JTLE over CDRLL. With 6CO vs DCAL it's much harder to objectively say which path is better since the cases don't overlap as well as the others. For instance, if you have a 2-6 6CP, you must also have a 2-6 APDR. Not so with 6CO and DCAL; knowing the 6CO case doesn't narrow down the DCAL case by much at all in most cases. A full OS solver would probably default to one path, let's say DCAL. If they got a bad DCAL case or noticed a nice 6CO case, they'd do the other path. I think it's unlikely that we'll come up with hard-and-fast rules beyond just indicating which cases are good and which are bad, which anyone who has learned the algs pretty much knows already.


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 30, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> With 6CO vs DCAL it's much harder to objectively say which path is better since the cases don't overlap as well as the others.



When I was playing around with Mehta, I used to always solve one D layer corner to simplify the cases and number of algs. With one corner solved in DFR or DBR, I would always go:

DCAL: if the other D layer corner was in the U layer (~8 moves to solve the other corner)
6CO: if the other D layer corner was (flipped) in the D layer. Long algs for every one of these DCAL cases otherwise.
I'm sure it's not that simple once you branch out from my very limited use case though.

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> D' R F2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D' U' L2 U2 B' D L' F' R' U2 B' R2


R' F R2 D' f' U f R2 F R2 F' //FB 
U' D' R' U' u2 R E R U2 S' U S R2 //EOBelt
U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R U2 R U' R' //6CO
U2 R2 //Anti APDR
U R' U' R2 D' R2 D R D' R U' D2 R' U2 R u' //PLLCS

Next: U D' L D' F' U F L' B2 R' L2 U2 L U2 D2 L2 F


----------



## tsmosher (May 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U D' L D' F' U F L' B2 R' L2 U2 L U2 D2 L2 F



// 6CO/6CP/APDR

x' z // inspect

R' S2 R u' R E M2 U' R' u2 // dL FB, Roux-style (10)
U' M' U' r' U' M2 U M' R // 223 + 3QB (9)
D' r U' r' D R // EOLE (6)

// 51 STM - full algs
U2 R U2 R U R2 U' R U2 R' // 6CO proper (10)
U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 // good APDR case (8)
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL (8)

// 62 STM - beginner's algs only
//R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U R // 6CO1 (9)
//U R D' R U2 R' D R' // 6CO2 (8)
//U' R2 U2 R2 U' S' U2 S // intuitive APDR (8)
//U2 l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B2 // Ab-PLL (12)

NEXT:
D2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' B U2 L' F2 D2 R U2 B'


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 5, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' B U2 L' F2 D2 R U2 B'


APDR, 60 STM

y // Inspection
U2 F L F R f' L2 f L' U L // FB
E R u' R' u R U' R' u2 // 3QB
R U R' U2 S' U' S // EOLE
U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U2 R' // 6CO
U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 // APDR
U' R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 // PLL

alg.cubing.net

Next: B L2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' D B' R U2 L2 B D2 U


----------



## tsmosher (May 7, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: B L2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' D B' R U2 L2 B D2 U



[57 STM]
y // inspection
U R B' U M' D' F' D R' // FB+3QB (9)
u R M2 U' M2 R' // 223 (6)
U2 R S R S' R' // EOLE (6)
u' R2 U' R2 // intuitively solve DFR/DR (4)
F U R2 U' R2 F' // 6CO (6)
U D R2 U' R2 U R2 D' R2 // 6CP (9)
U' (R U R' U) (R' U') (R2 U') (R' U2 R) (U R U' R') U' // L5EP (17)



Spoiler: Non-Mehta Ending



[50 STM]
y // inspection
U R B' U M' D' F' D R' // FB+3QB (9)
u R M2 U' M2 R' // 223 (6)
U2 R S R S' R' // EOLE (6)
u' R2 U' R2 // intuitively solve DFR/DR (4)
R' U R U R' U' R U2 R' U R // 4th pair (11)
R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R' U R2 U' // 2GLL (14)



NEXT:
R D2 F2 U2 R' B2 R2 D2 L B2 U2 D R' F' U' L2 D' B' D R


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 8, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> [57 STM]
> NEXT:
> R D2 F2 U2 R' B2 R2 D2 L B2 U2 D R' F' U' L2 D' B' D R


B' R' F' L2 r U2 r' //FB
E2 R u2 R' u' R U' R' //3QB
E2 F R F2 U' F R'//EOLE
U R U' R2 U R' U R' U2 R //6CO
U R2 U2 R2 //APDR
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' L' U L //PLL

Next: D R2 D B2 U B2 F2 D F2 L2 R' U F' L' F' L R' B' L' U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 1, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D R2 D B2 U B2 F2 D F2 L2 R' U F' L' F' L R' B' L' U


APDR: 52 STM
U' R2 L' F' L2 U B2 D2 //FB
E u' R' u R2 U' R //3QB
u2 U' F R F' U R' //EOLE
U2 R' U R D U R' U2 R D'//6CO
R2 U' R2 U S' U2 S //APDR
f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U //PLL

TDR: 50 STM
U' R2 L' F' L2 U B2 D2 //FB
E u' R' u R2 U' R //3QB
u2 U' F R F' U R' //EOLE
U' R U2 R' U R U R' U R' U R U R' U2 R //TDR
L' U' L2 F' L' F L' U L F U' F' //ZBLL

Next: R2 F2 D2 R2 B R2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' U' L' F L D B L2 R U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jul 1, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R2 F2 D2 R2 B R2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' U' L' F L D B L2 R U2



Mehta seems cool.

U' F' R U' R' F2 R D' L2 // FB
U2 R' u2 R2 u' // 3QB
R U R u R U2 R' // EOLE
U R' U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R // 6CO
U2 x' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U x // 6CP
U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U u2 // L5EP
(56 HTM)

or

(x2)
U' R f U' r u' R' S u R u' x' // FB + 3QB
U F2 U' F2 R' U D R' U R U2 R' // EOLE + 6CO
U R2 U' R2 U R2 // 6CP + L5EP
(29 STM)

Yep, Mehta is cool.

The first solve is a nice speedsolving solution that is 95% RU moves.
I think I could've done 6CO or 6CP better, but I literally know like none of the algs so I just did some long 2-gen solutions lol.

Next: F2 L2 U L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B U F2 L D2 L2 R B U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 2, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> (x2)
> U' R f U' r u' R' S u R u' x' // FB + 3QB
> U F2 U' F2 R' U D R' U R U2 R' // EOLE + 6CO
> U R2 U' R2 U R2 // 6CP + L5EP
> (29 STM)


What!!



WoowyBaby said:


> Yep, Mehta is cool.


Yes it is!!!



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F2 L2 U L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B U F2 L D2 L2 R B U2


6CP: 53 STM
z2
R' F U R2 U2 F' L F //FB+1
R2 u R2 U' u2 R U' R' //3QB
u2 U' F' U F S' U S //EOLE
R F' r U R U' r' F R2 //6CO
U D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2//6CP
U2 R U R' U' R' U' R' U R u //L5EP

CDRLL: 56 STM
z2
R' F U R2 U2 F' L F //FB+1
R2 u R2 U' u2 R U' R' //3QB
u2 U' F' U F S' U S //EOLE
R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R U R' U2 R //DCAL
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 //CDRLL
U' R U R' U' R' U' R' U R E' //L5EP

Mehta is cool but I'm bad

Next: B2 L2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D B F' D R U' L R2 U B2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 4, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B2 L2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D B F' D R U' L R2 U B2 R2



// Mehta-CDRLL
// 46 STM

y // inspection
F' E F L R U' R' L F' L2 // FB (10)
r' U r U' M2 // 223 (5/15)
f' U S U F // EO (5/20)
U' R' U R' // belt (4/24)
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // intuitive F2L instead of DCAL (8/32)
U2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // CDRLL (10/42)
S' U2 S U // L5EP (4/46)


NEXT: R2 D B2 D' R B2 D F' U L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 2, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R2 D B2 D' R B2 D F' U L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U'


Mehta-CT: 51 STM
R2 r U r' B2 u B' R //FB
D' u2 R2 u R2 U' R' //3QB
u F R' S R U R' U' f' //EOLE
R' U R' U2 R U R //2x1
U' D' R' D' R U' R' D R //TSLE
R2 U R2 U R2 U S' U2 S U' R2 //TTLL

Next: U L2 D L2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U R U R' U L' B' F2 D L' U


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 2, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-CT: 51 STM
> R2 r U r' B2 u B' R //FB
> D' u2 R2 u R2 U' R' //3QB
> u F R' S R U R' U' f' //EOLE
> ...



y // Mehta-CDRLL
U2 S2 r U2 r U M2 // FB (7)
E' R' u' R' U2 R E2 R' U' R // belt (10/17)
U2 S' U' S // EODR (4/21)
U2 D' R U' R' U' R U R' D R U R' // DCAL (13/34)
D2 // ADF (1/35)
R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' // COLL (13/48)
U' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 // EPLL (8/56)

NEXT: 
D' B2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' L F R B D' R2 B2 U2 F' U'


----------



## ottozing (Aug 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> y // Mehta-CDRLL
> U2 S2 r U2 r U M2 // FB (7)
> E' R' u' R' U2 R E2 R' U' R // belt (10/17)
> U2 S' U' S // EODR (4/21)
> ...



x2 // Mehta-TDR
E f' U2 R U' R2' F2 // FB (7)
R' E R u' f' U f E // 3QB (8/15)
F R F' U' R' F R F' U' R' // EOLE (10/25) [there's def a better alg, just did this intuitively and got a lucky finish]
u R2' U' R2 u R2' U2' R2 // F2L (8/33)
R2' U' R U' R U R' U R U R' U' R' U R2 U2' // ZBLL+AUF (16/51, or 48 if you cancel the last two steps together)

Next:
F L' U2 F2 R B2 L F2 R D2 U2 B2 R' B' L' D F U F L' B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 30, 2021)

ottozing said:


> Next:
> F L' U2 F2 R B2 L F2 R D2 U2 B2 R' B' L' D F U F L' B2


Mehta-APDR: 55 STM(54 with cancellation)
y //inspection
U F2 U2 R U R' B' M' U M R D' //FB+1
u' R f R2 f' u' //3QB
R U2 R' U S' U S //EOLE
R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U' (R) //6CO
(R2) U' R2 U' S' U2 S //APDR
u R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 //PLL+ cheeky AUF-ADF cancellation

It's cool to see Mehta getting attention from fast/famous people like Jay McNeill

Next: F R2 B' D2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F R' D U' R' D F R2 F' D


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 30, 2021)

> The first solve is a nice speedsolving solution that is 95% RU moves.
> I think I could've done 6CO or 6CP better, but I literally know like none of the algs so I just did some long 2-gen solutions lol.


Fun fact: your 6CO and 6CP are the algs that are actually on the algsheet.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 1, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-APDR: 55 STM(54 with cancellation)
> y //inspection
> U F2 U2 R U R' B' M' U M R D' //FB+1
> u' R f R2 f' u' //3QB
> ...




y2 // Mehta-Intuitive YOLO
F2 R2' u' R S // FB (5)
u R u' R u R U2' R u2' // 3QB (9/14)
U R' r' f R' f' r R // EOLE+CO (9/23)
R2 U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' // DCAL but it leaves 2+2 swap (7/30)
D' R U' R f2' R' U R f2' R2' U' D2 // CDRLL+L5E (12/42)

Probably sub 40 STM with FMC style slice reduction + cancelling the 3rd and 4th steps together

Next - U2 B D2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B' U' F2 U' R2 U L' R2 B' R'


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 1, 2021)

ottozing said:


> y2 // Mehta-Intuitive YOLO
> F2 R2' u' R S // FB (5)
> u R u' R u R U2' R u2' // 3QB (9/14)
> U R' r' f R' f' r R // EOLE+CO (9/23)
> ...


Nice solve and comment especially "Mehta-Intuitive YOLO"
Are you there on the mehta solvers discord as well?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 1, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Are you there on the mehta solvers discord as well?


Yes he is.


----------



## Devagio (Sep 3, 2021)

ottozing said:


> U2 B D2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B' U' F2 U' R2 U L' R2 B' R'


Wish I could get such a scramble in a timed solve lol

y' x2 // Inspection
L2 (F B) L // FB (4/4)
(u' U') R U R // belt+EO (5/9)
R2 U2 R U' R D R' U R // TDR (9-1/17)
R U R' U2 L' U2 R U2 L U L' R' U2 L // ZBLL (14-1/30)
E' // ABF (1/31)

y' x2 // Inspection
L2 (F B) L // FB (4/4)
(u' U2) R U2 R // belt+EO (5/9)
u' R U R' D' R U' R' // TDR (8/17)
F R' F' r U R U' r2 F2 r U L' U L // ZBLL (14/31)
U // ABF (1/32)

y' x2 // Inspection
L2 (F B) L // FB (4/4)
(u' U2) R U2 R // belt+EO (5/9)
U' R U2 R' U' R2 U R' U2 R' // 6CO (10/19)
U R2 U R2 // 6CP (4/23)
R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R // L5EP (7-1/29)
E2 // ABF (1/30) (2-gen spam! )

Not Mehta, just for fun:
y' x2 // Inspection
L2 (F B) L E // p223+EO+CP (5/5)
R U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R U' R U R2 U R' // 2-gen finish (17/22)
E2 // ABF (1/23)

Next: B2 D' L2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F' D U' L' U R2 D2 B D


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 3, 2021)

Devagio said:


> Next: B2 D' L2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F' D U' L' U R2 D2 B D


Using PLL+1: 50 STM
B' U' D L2 U2 L' u' R U r U2 M E2 R' //FB+3QB
u' R U F R2 F' R //EOLE
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //6CO
U R2 U2 R2 U D R' U l' D2 l U' x U R' D2 R U' R x' DU2 //APDR+PLL

I think diag PLL+1 is worth it.

Next: L' F2 R2 D B2 D2 U L2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 L' F R' D2 B2 U B' D


----------



## ottozing (Sep 7, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Using PLL+1: 50 STM
> B' U' D L2 U2 L' u' R U r U2 M E2 R' //FB+3QB
> u' R U F R2 F' R //EOLE
> R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //6CO
> ...


x'
U D2 r' B2' F' // FB
R' U' R' E' R' E' R' // 3QB
y r U r' U r U' r' U r U' r' // EOLE
D U R' U' R2' U R D' U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // Intuitive TDR + OLL skip
u2' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' // PLL

Next - B' U F R U' F' D' B R2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 F2 R F


----------



## Devagio (Sep 7, 2021)

ottozing said:


> B' U F R U' F' D' B R2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 F2 R F


y' z2 // Inspection
D (L2 R) D2 B' L' // Big brain FB (6/6)
U' R E2 R // Big brain 3QB (4/10)
u F R F' // EOLE (4/14)
R U' R' U' R U2 R' // 6CO (7/21)
x' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U x // 6CP (12-2/31)
// L5EP skip
U' // ABF (1/32)

Next: L2 U L2 D2 F2 U B2 U F2 L2 U2 F' R D F2 D2 L' D' B2 R D'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 8, 2021)

Devagio said:


> Next: L2 U L2 D2 F2 U B2 U F2 L2 U2 F' R D F2 D2 L' D' B2 R D'


TDR, 50 STM
y2 // Inspection
D2 L U B D2 R U F' // FB-1+1
U R u' F' U F u // 3QB
U F' U F R U2 R' S U2 S' // EO Belt & Finish FB
U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // TDR
U R' D R D' R' D R U R' D' R D R' D' R U' // ZBLL
ACN

Next: L2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U L2 R2 D R' D2 F D R' B' U' R' F2 L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 8, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: L2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U L2 R2 D R' D2 F D R' B' U' R' F2 L'


CDRLL: 49 STM
x2
U2 L B2 U S U2 S' //3QC+1
U2 f R2 f' U L U L' U2 R' //pair+3QB
E' F R F' U2 R' //EOLE
U R2 U R2 U R2 U' R2 //DCAL
U' F R' F' r U R U' r' //CDRLL
U2 r2 B2 U' R2 B2 r2 U' B2 //L5EP

Next: L2 R2 U2 F D2 B L2 F' D2 R2 F L2 U L2 R' B' U' L U F2 L'


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 8, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 R2 U2 F D2 B L2 F' D2 R2 F L2 U L2 R' B' U' L U F2 L'


y x' // Inspection
D' F' (D U) B L F2 // FB (6/6)
U' R u' R' U2 u' R // 3QB (7/13)
U2 R' D' r U' r' D R // EOLE (8/21)
u2 R' U R' U' R U R' U2 R U2 R // TDR (12/33)
R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R U R U' R' F' U' // ZBLL (16/49)

NEXT: D' B R2 B2 L U' D2 F U2 F2 L2 B' R2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 D L


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 8, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> NEXT: D' B R2 B2 L U' D2 F U2 F2 L2 B' R2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 D L


CDRLL: 52 STM
z2 //inspection
U M U2 r U F2 L' U L R' u //p223
U' R' u //3QB
U S' R U' R' S //EOLE
U' R' U' R D R' U' R U' R' U' R D' //DCAL
U r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' //CDRLL
U S' U2 S U S' U2 S u2 //L5EP

Yes, I'm switching to CDRLL since I actually know many of the algs.

Next: U' L D' B2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 D F L' F' U' F U B F2


----------



## ottozing (Sep 9, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> CDRLL: 52 STM
> z2 //inspection
> U M U2 r U F2 L' U L R' u //p223
> U' R' u //3QB
> ...


z y2
U' r U r' u' L // FB
R E R u' R // 3QB + accidental PSF2L-1
E' R U2' r' U' R U R' M' D // F2L + partial EO
L' U' L U L F' L2' U' L U F // OLLCP
U' R' U R' U' R3 U' R' U R U R2' U' // EPLL

Next - U2 L R2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 B L' B2 L' F2 U R


----------



## voidrx (Sep 9, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> CDRLL: 52 STM
> z2 //inspection
> U M U2 r U F2 L' U L R' u //p223
> U' R' u //3QB
> ...


And CDRLL is better than 6CP


----------



## Devagio (Sep 9, 2021)

ottozing said:


> U2 L R2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 B L' B2 L' F2 U R


Doing this example at all levels of solving:

Just started to use Mehta / Beginner:
y // inspection
(R L') U2 L // Square
D' U2 F L' U L // FB
R E' R' u2 R' U2 R' // Belt
y U R' F' R U' R' F R D // EO
R2 U' R2 // DCAL-1
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // DCAL-2
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // CDRLL-1
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CDRLL-2
S R2 S' R2 // L5EP-1
U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // L5EP-2
U D2 // ABF

After learning all 4 algsets and planning full FB / Intermediate:
z // inspection
B' L D L2 B' // FB
U R u2 R2 y // 3QB
U' r U' r' U2 r U r' D // EOLE
R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R U R' // DCAL
U R U' L' U R' U' L // CDRLL
U2 R' U' R U' R U R U R2 U2 R' // L5EP
// ABF (skip)

After learning full TDR or full OS and planning p223 / Advanced:
y' // Inspection
U2 S R2 S' L' U D F U D' L2 // p223
L' U' L // 3rd edge
U' r B U B' r' D // EOLE
Then continue with TDR or OS

Next: B2 D2 F2 D L2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 F' U L' R' F' U2 R2 B' U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 9, 2021)

Rouxvolutionist said:


> And CDRLL is better than 6CP


Yea and I know everything except S/AS


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 9, 2021)

Devagio said:


> Next: B2 D2 F2 D L2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 F' U L' R' F' U2 R2 B' U2


JTLE: 53 STM
L F2 D' U' R B' U L U' M' U2 M //FB+1
R E R u2 //3QB
S' U R U2 R' S //EOLE
U2 R' S' U2 S R U2 R2 //DCAL
U R U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U R //JTLE
UD' l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B //PLL

CDRLL: 46 STM
L F2 D' U' R B' U L U' M' U2 M //FB+1
R E R u2 //3QB
S' U R U2 R' S //EOLE
U2 R' S' U2 S R U2 R2 //DCAL
R2 D' R U2 R' D R2 U R' U R //CDRLL
U S' U2 S D' //L5EP

Next: F' U2 F L2 F' D2 L2 B D2 B' L' D' R2 F2 R' F' L R2 D


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 9, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F' U2 F L2 F' D2 L2 B D2 B' L' D' R2 F2 R' F' L R2 D


y' x // Inspection
D2 L' B2 L' U L // FB (6/6)
R' u R' U' R' E // 3QB (6/12)
F' U' F // EOLE (3/15)
U' R D' R U R' D R' // TDR (8/23)
u2 R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' U R U // ZBLL (13/36)

Wow, really nice movecount without even trying to do FMC stuff

NEXT: U D F' U' R' B R' B2 L' R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 B2 R2 U' F2 U L2


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 9, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> NEXT: U D F' U' R' B R' B2 L' R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 B2 R2 U' F2 U L2


x2 // Inspection
D L F // 3QC (3/3)
U2 L' U' L // P1 (4/7)
U' R U L U L' // P2 (6/13)
R y // 3QB (2/15)
r U' r' U2 r U' r' (D U') // New EOLE!! (8/23)
R U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U' R' // TDR (9/32)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' (U D') // ZBLL (17/49)

NEXT: U' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 L2 D B L2 F R B' D2 F


----------



## ottozing (Sep 10, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> x2 // Inspection
> D L F // 3QC (3/3)
> U2 L' U' L // P1 (4/7)
> U' R U L U L' // P2 (6/13)
> ...


y' z
R' U2' R' U R U' L' // FB
R U' R2' F' R u r U' r' u // 3QB
U R' F' R U F D // EOLE
U' R U R' D' U' R U R' U' R U R' // Intuitive TDR
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
u2' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D

Next - D F L' D2 B' U F' D2 L' U2 F2 B2 R' U2 B2 L B2 U2 D2 F' R


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 10, 2021)

ottozing said:


> Next - D F L' D2 B' U F' D2 L' U2 F2 B2 R' U2 B2 L B2 U2 D2 F' R


y // Inspection
L U2 r U' r' U2 R' B2 // FB (8/8)
U2 R' E' R2 U' R' u2 // 3QB (7/15)
U' F' U2 F R U' R' // EOLE (7/22) (old alg to influence TDR)
U R' U R U2 R' U R // TDR (8/30)
R2 D' r U2 r' D R U2 R D2 // ZBLL (10/40)

NEXT: B2 R B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B U' L F' D R B F'


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 11, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> y // Inspection
> L U2 r U' r' U2 R' B2 // FB (8/8)
> U2 R' E' R2 U' R' u2 // 3QB (7/15)
> U' F' U2 F R U' R' // EOLE (7/22) (old alg to influence TDR)
> ...



// Mehta-CDRLL
U F f E' r' R2 U r2 // FB (8)
E R U R' U' R U u2 R' u // 3QB (10/18)
U F R F' U2 R' // EOLE (6/24)
R' U R U R' U' R U2 R' U R // Intuitive DCAL (11/35)
U R' U2 R U R' D R' U' R U2 D' R // CDRLL (13/48)
R2 U S' U2 S U R2 // L5EP (7/55)
D2 // ADF (1/56)

NEXT: L2 R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 R2 U F2 B U R' F2 L U' F' D' L R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 12, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L2 R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 R2 U F2 B U R' F2 L U' F' D' L R'


JTLE: 51 STM
x //inspection
D' u' r' U' r2 R U M //FB
R E2 R' u2 R' //3QB
F R F' U R' //EOLE
R2 U2 R U R U R' U2 R //DCAL
u2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U R //JTLE
L U L' U' D L2 U' L U' L' U L' U L2 //PLL

hehe I cancelled out the last D move and the ADF

CDRLL: 51 STM
x //inspection
D' u' r' U' r2 R U M //FB
R E2 R' u2 R' //3QB
F R F' U R' //EOLE
R2 U2 R U R U R' U2 R //DCAL
u' U' R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 //CDRLL
U2 S' U2 S U S' U2 S U'//L5EP

When CDRLL=JTLE :O

Next: D' L2 F' D R F2 D R D2 L2 D2 L F2 U2 D2 R' B2 R2 F2 B


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D' L2 F' D R F2 D R D2 L2 D2 L F2 U2 D2 R' B2 R2 F2 B


CDRLL: 47 STM
B' F2 R r U r' //FB
u U R' E2 R U R2 //3QB
U f R f' //EOLE
R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R //CDRLL
U' F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' //CDRLL
r2 B2 U' R2 B2 r2 U' B2 D2 //L5EP

Next: R F' R B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 L' D' B2 R2 F D B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R F' R B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 L' D' B2 R2 F D B'


Mehta-TDR: 45 STM
F D' U L U' R2 //FB
d' R' u R' U R' u2 //3QB
U' S' U' S R U R' //EOLE
R' U R D R' U R U' R' U' R //TDR
U' R' U2 R F U' R' U R U F' R' U R u //ZBLL

Next: F' D' U' B2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D R D' B' F' L F2 D U B


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-TDR: 45 STM
> F D' U L U' R2 //FB
> d' R' u R' U R' u2 //3QB
> U' S' U' S R U R' //EOLE
> ...



z' // Mehta-CP
U2 F2 // CP line (2)
M u' R2 U2 R u2 R2 r' U M // belt (10/12)
U' r' U' M' U r U r' U' r2 U M2 U' R2 // EOdM (14/26)
U' R U' R U' R' U2 R' // DCAL (8/34)
// CDRLL skip!
u D M2 U' M U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U' // L5EP (12/46)

NEXT: R2 D R2 D U' R2 U L2 R2 U B2 L' B' D' F' L2 B F2 D' L2 R


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 20, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R2 D R2 D U' R2 U L2 R2 U B2 L' B' D' F' L2 B F2 D' L2 R


x' y2 // Inspection
B' U' L U' L2 // FB (5/5)
R u R U2 R' E2 // 3QB (6/11)
S' U S R U' R' // EOLE (6/17)
u2 R' D R' U' R D' R // TDR (8/25)
U R U R' U R U R' U2 L R U' R' U L' U // ZBLL (16/41)

NEXT: B U' R' D' R' U L F' D2 F2 U B2 U R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 21, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> NEXT: B U' R' D' R' U L F' D2 F2 U B2 U R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 B'


Mehta-CDRLL: 46 STM
z2 //inspection
F' L R' U R' U' M' U' M //FB
UD' R u' R2 u R2 //3QB
u2 U S' U S U' R U R U R2 //EOLE+DCAL
S R2' S' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' //CDRLL+2
D M2 U M U2 M' U M2 //L3E

Next: R' F' B' R' D' B L' B' R F2 L2 U D F2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 L2


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-CDRLL: 46 STM
> z2 //inspection
> F' L R' U R' U' M' U' M //FB
> UD' R u' R2 u R2 //3QB
> ...


You missed the first B in the scramble lol


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R' F' B' R' D' B L' B' R F2 L2 U D F2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 L2


x' U' F2 R' F R' D' z' y2 // Mehta FB
u U R u2 R U R' U' R // 3QB
u2 U' S' U S E R' U' R // Intuitive EOLE
U2 R' S' U2 S R U2 R2 // TDR
y2 R U R' U' R U' M' x' U' R U R' L' // ZBLL
U D // ABL

46 STM


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 24, 2021)

No next so I used my scramble

Crazy stuff: 38 STM
x2
U F' B' L F2 B2 M U' M' R2 u2 U R' //p223+1
u f' U f U' R2 U2 R2 //COLE+TDR(lol should have been EOLE but I got lucky)
U2D R2 U' F2 R F' R' F' U R2 F R U' R' F' U //Move-optimal COALL

Next: R B D2 B2 U2 F L2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 B' U' F U2 F2 U2 R B D'


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 11, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R B D2 B2 U2 F L2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 B' U' F U2 F2 U2 R B D'


49 STM

y2
R2 D' R2 D2 F' R U L' U' L - FB
Uw' R - BELT
U' R' F R2 F' R' U' - EO
R' U R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' - CO
U' R2 U R2 D' M U M2 U2 M2 U M' - L5EP


Edit: Ahhh I forgot the scramble: U2 B U2 F' R2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 L' B2 R F' L2 U' B' D2 U


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 12, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> 49 STM
> 
> y2
> R2 D' R2 D2 F' R U L' U' L - FB
> ...



y x'
U' B // DL (2)
u R' u' R' U' R' E2 M2 R' U2 R' // belt + dM (11/13)
// NMDCAL skip
R' U L U' R U' L' U' L U' L' // NMCLL (11/24)
E2 R2 U2 R2 // magic (4/28)
M' U' M U2 M' U' M // L5EO (7/35)
U2 S U2 S U' S' U2 S' // L5EP (8/43)
U // AUF (1/44)

NEXT:
L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 D2 U F2 L2 B L F U L2 R' F L2 D B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 21, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 D2 U F2 L2 B L F U L2 R' F L2 D B'


APDR because the 6CO was easy: 50 STM
y2 //inspection
U F U' E2 F L' M U M R2 F' U F //FB+3QB
u U2 F R' F' //EOLE
U R2 U R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //6CO
R2 U S R2 S' //APDR
D' R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 //PLL

Next: L' U D R' F' U D B' L B2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 B D2 F U2
(also @pjk it would be pretty useful to have an inbuilt scramble generator thing for these threads(not forcing you or anything, just an idea))


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L' U D R' F' U D B' L B2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 B D2 F U2


TDR: 48 STM
F R2 F R F' u' R' F' R D F2 D //FB+1
u R E' R E R' //3QB
E U' F R' F' //EOLE
U R U' R' UD' R U R' U' R U R' //TDR
U' l R D2 R' U2' R D2' R' U2' l' U2 //ZBLL

Next: D2 L2 F' B' L' U B' D B2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' D' B2 D L2 F' L'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> TDR: 48 STM
> F R2 F R F' u' R' F' R D F2 D //FB+1
> u R E' R E R' //3QB
> E U' F R' F' //EOLE
> ...



R' F2 R u2 U' r U2 r2 // MFB (8)
E R u U2 R u' R2 u' R' u // 3QB (10/18)
U F R F' R' // EOLE (5/23)
R U2 R U R' U R' // DCAL (7/30)
U2 R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' // COLL (12/42)
U2 S' U2 S U' S' U2 S // L5EP (8/50)
U // AUF (1/51)

NEXT: 
U2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 B' R F' U' R2 F2 D2 B


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 B' R F' U' R2 F2 D2 B


APDR/6CP: 48 STM
x //inspection
R2 F2 R' U2 R2 L B R' //FB+1
D2 u R2 u' F' U2 F //3QB
u S' U S R' U' R //EOLE
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' //6CO
U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 //APDR
U' D2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2 //PLL

TDR: 47 STM
x //inspection
R2 F2 R' U2 R2 L B R' //FB+1
D2 u R2 u' F' U2 F //3QB
u S' U S R' U' R //EOLE
U' R' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R //TDR
U2D2 r U' r U2 R' F R U2 r2 F U //ZBLL

wanted to do all 4 paths but 6CP and APDR got fused into each other and CDRLL and JTLE got fused into TDR.
Nice scramble btw

Experiment: 56 STM
x //inspection
R2 F2 R' U2 R2 L B R' //FB+1
D2 u R2 u' F' U2 F u2 f' U f //belt
R' U2 R D R' U2 R D' //DCAL
R U' L' U R' U' L S' U S //CPEO
U' R U' R2 U' R' U R' U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' E' //2GLL+1

2GR: 50 STM
z y //inspection
//2-3 tracing
F' U F R r S2 //CPLine
M2 U' M2 //Mehta FB
u2 R2 u' R2 u2 //3QB
U2 S' U' S R' U R U2 S' U S //EOLE
U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 //TDR
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R U2 //2GLL

Next: L2 U R2 B2 F2 U R2 U B2 U' R D' F R2 B R D' R' B' F2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Oct 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 U R2 B2 F2 U R2 U B2 U' R D' F R2 B R D' R' B' F2


x2 // inspection
L2 D L2 F' L' R' F U2 F' R y // FB
U R' u2 R2 u' U R // Belt
U R F R2 F' R' U R' U R' U' R U R' D' R U' R2 F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // TDR +VLS
D F U F' L2 u' L U' L' U L' u L2 // PLL
58 STM

Next : B2 L' R2 U' L2 D2 R D F' R' D F L2 U' D' L R2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 26, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> x2 // inspection
> L2 D L2 F' L' R' F U2 F' R y // FB
> U R' u2 R2 u' U R // Belt
> U R F R2 F' R' U R' U R' U' R U R' D' R U' R2 F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // TDR +VLS
> ...



y // Mehta-JTLE
U' R B2 u' M u' R U2 R u2 // RFB (10)
R U M2 U' r U R' U' // suspenders (8/18)
x2 z' U R' F R2 F' R' // reposition & EO (8/26)
R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 // DCAL (7/33)
U R U R2 U' R2 U R // JTLE (8/41)
u2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // (E)PLL (8/49)

NEXT:
B U' B' R2 B D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F D R U F2 L' B' D2


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 26, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : B2 L' R2 U' L2 D2 R D F' R' D F L2 U' D' L R2


z2 // Inspection
F' L D B // FB (4/4)
U R u' R' U R' u' // 3QB (7/11)
R' F R F' R U' R' // EOLE (7/18)
U2 R (U' D') R U' R' (U D) R U' R' U2 R' // TDR (12/30)
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R2 U R' U R (U' D') // ZBLL (13/43)

NEXT: Ninja'd, use tsmosher's scramble.


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> y // Mehta-JTLE
> U' R B2 u' M u' R U2 R u2 // RFB (10)
> R U M2 U' r U R' U' // suspenders (8/18)
> x2 z' U R' F R2 F' R' // reposition & EO (8/26)
> ...


This solution does not work









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 26, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> This solution does not work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it should work now. I double checked it and you got to it before i ninja edited a U' in there.

now with 100% more twizzle.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 B' R F' U' R2 F2 D2 B


TDR: 47 STM
x //inspection
U F2 L2 U' L U L' //FB
u U2 R' u R' U R u2 //3QB
R F U R' U' F' //EOLE
U' R2 U2 R2 U R U' R' U' R U2 R' //TDR
U2D2 R2 U' R U F' U2 R' U2 R F U' R //ZBLL

Next: R' B2 R' D2 L B2 D2 R' D2 L2 F2 L2 F' D' B L B2 F R U2 B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R' B2 R' D2 L B2 D2 R' D2 L2 F2 L2 F' D' B L B2 F R U2 B2


Just learnt beginner TDR so decided to try it out lol: 51 STM
x //inspection
R' F D B' F' U' L2 U2 L' //FB
D R E' R' u S R' S' //3QB
R U R' U' S' U S //EOLE
R' S' U2 S R U' R2 //TDR 1
R U R' S' U2 S R U R' //TDR 2
U l' U2 L2 F' L' F L' U2 l U //ZBLL

Next: L' U2 L2 B F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R F' U2 L' B2 R U L


----------



## V Achyuthan (Oct 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L' U2 L2 B F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R F' U2 L' B2 R U L


y // inspection
R F' L F2 D' F R F' y // FB (8)
u U R2 U R u2 // 3QB
U2 F R F2 U' F R2 U2 D R' U' R U' D' R D2// EOLE cancelled into TDR
U2 R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F' // ZBLL
42 STM

Next : R2 B U' B2 U2 D R B L F L2 U2 F2 L2 B R2 L2 U2 B' D2 F'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 28, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> y // inspection
> R F' L F2 D' F R F' y // FB (8)
> u U R2 U R u2 // 3QB
> U2 F R F2 U' F R2 U2 D R' U' R U' D' R D2// EOLE cancelled into TDR
> ...


x2
R B' r u2 R' u' r2 // MFB (7)
U2 R' u2 R2 E R2 u R2 U2 R' // belt (10/17)
U2 R U2 R U R' U R' // DCAL-DBR (solves all of DR) (8/25)
F U R U' R' F' // EO (6/31)
U' F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // COLL (14/45)
M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 // EPLL (9/54)
U u2 // AUF (2/56)

NEXT: R2 B L2 B L2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 F U' R F' L2 B' U' F' U2 L D'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Oct 29, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R2 B L2 B L2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 F U' R F' L2 B' U' F' U2 L D'


y' // inspection
R' U' L2 F // FB
y R u U' R u' R' U R u' // 3QB
S' U S U' R' F R F' // EOLE
R' U R2 U R' U R' U R2 U R' // TDR
U R' U' R U' R' U R F R' U R U' F' U' // ZBLL
47 STM

Next : U2 L' D' L' F2 U' R F2 B R2 D L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 29, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : U2 L' D' L' F2 U' R F2 B R2 D L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D


Mehta-TDR progression:

beginner TDR but you don't know the ZBLL(or the COLL): 64 STM
R' D2 R' L U r' F' r //FB+1
R' U R D2 F U F' D //3QB
E2 F' U F R U R' //EOLE
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R //TDR 1
U2 R' U' R' U' R U2 R //TDR 2
u R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //OCLL
F' U F' U' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F D //PLL

beginner TDR but you know the COLL(but not the ZBLL): 62 STM
R' D2 R' L U r' F' r //FB+1
R' U R D2 F U F' D //3QB
E2 F' U F R U R' //EOLE
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R //TDR 1
U2 R' U' R' U' R U2 R //TDR 2
U' S' R U R' S U R U' B U' B' R' //COLL
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' u2 //EPLL

beginner TDR but you know the ZBLL: 53 STM
R' D2 R' L U r' F' r //FB+1
R' U R D2 F U F' D //3QB
E2 F' U F R U R' //EOLE
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R //TDR 1
U2 R' U' R' U' R U2 R //TDR 2
U R F' U' R2 F U' F' U R2 U F R' u2 //ZBLL

full TDR but you don't know the ZBLL: 54 STM
R' D2 R' L U r' F' r //FB+1
R' U R D2 F U F' D //3QB
E2 F' U F R U R' //EOLE
u2 R U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U' R' //TDR
L U L' U L U2 L' //OCLL
F' U F' U' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F //PLL

full TDR and you know the ZBLL: 47 STM
R' D2 R' L U r' F' r //FB+1
R' U R D2 F U F' D //3QB
E2 F' U F R U R' //EOLE
u2 R U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U' R' //TDR
y F' U L U' L' U' F L U' L' U L U2 L' //ZBLL(did the rotation to save a move)

full TDR, you know the ZBLL and you're Tymon: 36 STM
D2 R2 U B2 M U M' D2 u R' u R //p223+1
U' f R2 f' R' U R //EOLE
R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 //TDR
u' L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L //ZBLL

(all these assume that you know full EOLE)

Next: D2 L2 U2 B L F D' B R U' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' L2 D R2 F2 L2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 29, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D2 L2 U2 B L F D' B R U' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' L2 D R2 F2 L2



y // Beginner's Mehta-CDRLL w/o EOLE
r F // solve DL (2)
R u2 R U r2 // solve dM (5/7)
E' R' E' R' U' R' E2 R' U2 R // solve belt + DFR (10/17)
u F R U R' U' F' // EO (7/24)
R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U' R // DCAL-DBR (11/35)
u R2 D R' U2 R D' R2' U' R U' R' // CDRLL (12/47)
U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 // L5EP & AUF (9/56)

y // Beginner's Mehta-CDRLL with EOLE
r F // solve DL (2)
R u2 R U r2 // solve dM (5/7)
E' R' E' R' U' R' // solve 3QB + DFR (6/13)
u' R U R' F' U' F // EOLE & unsolve DFR (7/20)
E' U' R U2 R U R' U R' // DCAL-DBR (9/29)
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // DCAL-DFR (8/37)
U' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // CDRLL (10/47)
L2 U S U2 S' U L2 U' // EPLL & AUF (8/55)

y // Beginner's Mehta-CDRLL with EOLE and keyhole stuff
r F // solve DL (2)
R u2 R U r2 // solve dM (5/7)
E' R' E' R' U' R' // solve 3QB + DFR (6/13)
u' D' R U R' F' U' F D // EOLE & preserve DFR (9/22)
u R' U2 R U' R' U' R // DCAL-DBR (8/30)
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // CDRLL (13/43)
U2 F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 U2 // L5EP & AUF (10/53)

Next: L2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D F' U2 F2 R' U F D' R' B' L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 29, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> y // Beginner's Mehta-CDRLL w/o EOLE
> r F // solve DL (2)
> R u2 R U r2 // solve dM (5/7)
> E' R' E' R' U' R' E2 R' U2 R // solve belt + DFR (10/17)
> ...


this goes to show that EOLE isn't that much better than insert>EO in terms of movecount but it does create a big difference in terms of reducing pauses.


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 29, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> this goes to show that EOLE isn't that much better than insert>EO in terms of movecount but it does create a big difference in terms of reducing pauses.


Although this is just one solve, this is the conclusion I have come to as well.

On average, if your belt is efficient, you save maybe 1 move due to EOLE. But EOLE made my belt solution so much more concise, and the whole solve flowed much better as a result.

EOLE sucked here because it didn't allow me to preserve DFR; I wonder if I could've keyholed the solved corner out of the way to preserve it... Probably.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 29, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Although this is just one solve, this is the conclusion I have come to as well.
> 
> On average, if your belt is efficient, you save maybe 1 move due to EOLE. But EOLE made my belt solution so much more concise, and the whole solve flowed much better as a result.
> 
> EOLE sucked here because it didn't allow me to preserve DFR; I wonder if I could've keyholed the solved corner out of the way to preserve it... Probably.


I agree and you could have keyholed the corner out of the way

u' U' D' R U2 R' F' U F //EOLE
D R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R //DCAL
F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' //CDRLL
S' U2 S U S' U2 S E' //L5EP

also, I wonder how useful learning all the TDRs for the worse DCALs(like the one above) would be.
It's just like how you learn all the ZBLLs, OLLCPs or 1LLL for a case where OLL>PLL isn't the best thing to do(eg. F R U R' U' F' into Pi 2GLL for the Collin Burns OLL diag swap case)


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 29, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I agree and you could have keyholed the corner out of the way
> 
> u' U' D' R U2 R' F' U F //EOLE
> D R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R //DCAL
> ...


Nice. I edited my post with my keyhole solution. Not as big of a difference as I would've hoped.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Oct 29, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: L2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D F' U2 F2 R' U F D' R' B' L'


y x // inspection
R F2 U R2 F B L2 z' // FB (7)
u R' u' U' R' U R u' // 3QB
F' U' F R U2 R' // EOLE
R' U R U2 R2 U' R U2 R // TDR
y' R' U2 L U' R U L' U R' U R // ZBLL
41 STM

Next : F2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 L F' D' B R F' L F2 D U


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 29, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> y x // inspection
> R F2 U R2 F B L2 z' // FB (7)
> u R' u' U' R' U R u' // 3QB
> F' U' F R U2 R' // EOLE
> ...



F' U2 r2 U' r' u2 R' u // RFB (8)
M' U2 M' U R' U' L2 z' // 3QB (8/16)
F R F2 U' F R' // EOLE (6/22)
R U2 R U R' U R' // DCAL-DBR (7/29)
U2 R D' R U R' D R' // DCAL-DFR (8/37)
R U2 R' U R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' R' // CDRLL (13/50)
S U2 S U' S' U2 S' // L5EP (7/57)
U' u2 // AUF (2/59)



Spoiler: JTLE



F' U2 r2 U' r' u2 R' u // RFB (8)
M' U2 M' U R' U' L2 z' // 3QB (8/16)
F R F2 U' F R' // EOLE (6/22)
R U2 R U R' U R' // DCAL-DBR (7/29)
U2 R D' R U R' D R' // DCAL-DFR (8/37)
R U R' U R' U' R U R2 U2 R' // JTLE (11/48)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL (13/61)
U' u2 // AUF (2/63)



NEXT: B2 U2 F' D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' U' F U2 R2 F2 U2 L D2 F


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 29, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: B2 U2 F' D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' U' F U2 R2 F2 U2 L D2 F


y // Inspection
L E F' L' // FB (4/4)
E R u' U' R E R // 3QB (7/11)
U' u' R' U' S R S' R // EOLE (8/19)
U2 R2 U R' U' R' D' R U R' // TDR (10/29)
R2 D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R' D' // ZBLL (10/39)

NEXT: B' U2 R' F B2 D' R U' F U2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B' R2 U'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 29, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> y // Inspection
> L E F' L' // FB (4/4)
> E R u' U' R E R // 3QB (7/11)
> U' u' R' U' S R S' R // EOLE (8/19)
> ...



y'
F2 R S // DL
R2 r U r2 // MFB (7)
u2 R U' R E R U' R u2 R // 3QB (10/17)
u' F R F' // EOLE (4/21)
// NMDCAL-DFR skip
R' U R U2 R' U R // NMDCAL-DBR (7/28)
U2 R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' // NMCDRLL (14/42)
U2 R2 U2 R2 // x-form (4/46)
u2 U S U2 S U' S' U2 S' // L5EP (9/55)
U2 // AUF (1/56)

NEXT: U2 L' U' F' R' U L U B' D' B2 D2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R' L2 F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: U2 L' U' F' R' U L U B' D' B2 D2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R' L2 F2


TDR: 42 STM
y2 //inspection
S L2 u' r U' M2 u' r' U2 r //FB
u R2 u' R u' R // 3QB
D' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U' M' U' M //EOLE+TDR
U' R2 B2 D' r U2 r' D B2 R U2 R //ZBLL

next: R D2 L F2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 U2 L' F' U' F' L2 U2 F2 R D


----------



## V Achyuthan (Oct 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> next: R D2 L F2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 U2 L' F' U' F' L2 U2 F2 R D


z2 // inspection
D' U' R2 D U L' U' L // FB (8)
z' y2 R' u2 R U R' U' R u2 // 3QB
F U R' U' F' // EOLE
U' B2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 // TDR
U r U2 r2 F R F' r2 R' U2 r' // ZBLL
41 STM

Next : F2 D U2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' F U' F2 L F2 D2 F' L' R' U


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 1, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> z2 // inspection
> D' U' R2 D U L' U' L // FB (8)
> z' y2 R' u2 R U R' U' R u2 // 3QB
> F U R' U' F' // EOLE
> ...



x y2
R U' B2
M' U' r' R2 U r2 // MFB (9)
U R u' R2 U R' E2 U' R U' R // belt (11/20)
U R' F R2 F' R' // EO (6/26)
u2 U' R U' R' U R2 U R2 U' R U R' // DCAL (13/39)
R2 D R' (U D') R U' R2 D R' U R' D' R // CDRLL (13/52)
U2 R' U' R U' R U R U' R2 U2 R // L5EP (12/64)
U // AUF (1/65)

NEXT: 
U R2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U2 R2 U L2 F L B' F' D U L' D' F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 11, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U R2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U2 R2 U L2 F L B' F' D U L' D' F'


TTLL: 44 STM
F2 L D B' D' F L' U2 L //FB
D' R' E' R' u R2 //3QB
u' R U' R' U R' //EOLE
U2 R' U R' U R U2 R //6CO
U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 R U2 //TTLL

TDR: 44 STM
F2 L D B' D' F L' U2 L //FB
D' R' E' R' u R2 //3QB
u' R2 U' R U R //EOLE
R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R D R' U R D' //TDR
U' l' R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R //ZBLL

APDR: 35 STM
F2 L D B' D' F L' U2 L //FB
D' R' E' R' u R2 //3QB
u' R2 U R U' R //EOLE
U R2 L U L' U L U2 L' U S R2 S' U //6CO+ APDR
//PLL skip what the-

Next: F2 B' D' F' R' D L F' L U2 R' D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R' U2 D2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 11, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F2 B' D' F' R' D L F' L U2 R' D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R' U2 D2


z y' // inspection
L' R' F' R' F2 R B' // FB
U u' R2 U R u2 R' B U' B' R2 // 3QB cancelled into EOLE
U' R U' R2 U' R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U' // TDR cancelled into ZBLL 
37 STM

Next : F D2 F' D2 B' L2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R U F R B' L F R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 11, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : F D2 F' D2 B' L2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R U F R B' L F R2


TDR: 44 STM
x' z // inspection
R' U r u' R U r2 //FB
R' u R2 u2 R U R' //3QB
U' D' L' U L D //EOLE
U R2 U' R U' R U2 R' U' R //TDR
U' M F R' U2 F R F2 R' F' U2 F' r D' //ZBLL

CP-first: 46 STM
x' z //inspection
//3-2 tracing
R2 F' U F r E R u M2 //CPFB
u R2 u2 R U R' //3QB
u R' U2 R //EOLE
R' S' U2 S R U2 R2 //DCAL
U S' U2 S //insert edge
R U R' U R U2 R' u' R U2 R' U' R U' R' //2GLL cancelled into ADF
U2 //AUF

Next: L2 U L2 D2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 L' F2 D U' R U' B' U B2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 11, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 U L2 D2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 L' F2 D U' R U' B' U B2


x' // inspection
F' D F L U2 L F' y // FB
u U' R' u R2 u U R' u // 3QB
R F' U F R' // EOLE
U2 R2 U' R' D R' U R D' R' D // TDR
U R2 U R2 B' U' R2 U R2 B U R2 U' R2 // ZBLL
46 STM

Next : D2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 F D2 L2 F U2 R2 D B D L' B F' L2 R F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 11, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : D2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 F D2 L2 F U2 R2 D B D L' B F' L2 R F2


TDR: 37 STM
x2 //inspection
R U2 F' L2 U B2 U B2 R U2 R u' //p223+1
F' U2 F U' S' U S //EOLE
U R2 U R' B2 R' U R2 B2 R' U' R' U' R2 B2 R2 //TDR into ZBLL
UD //ABF

R U2 R2 D' B U L' F' D' L' D2 L F2 L2 B2 L B2 R' D2


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 11, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> TDR: 37 STM
> x2 //inspection
> R U2 F' L2 U B2 U B2 R U2 R u' //p223+1
> F' U2 F U' S' U S //EOLE
> ...



y'
r F U' M' U' r U' r2 // MFB (8)
u' R2 U u R' u U2 R' // 3QB (8/16)
E' R U R2 F R F' // EOLE (7/23)
U R U2 R U R' U R' // DCAL (8/31)
F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' // CDRLL (9/40)
U2 R U' R' S R2 S' R' U R' // L5EP (10/50)
E' // AEF (1/51)

NEXT: 
D' L2 F2 L B2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 L2 U2 R F' R2 D' F2 D2 R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 12, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D' L2 F2 L B2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 L2 U2 R F' R2 D' F2 D2 R2


APDR: 48 STM
x y //inspection
F' r U2 r' u r' U' r //FB
u' R' u2 R' u' R2 //3QB
u2 U' S' R U' R' S //EOLE
U' R' U R' U R U2 R //6CO
R2 U2 R2 U' S' U2 S //APDR
y R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F //PLL

TDR: 43 STM
x y //inspection
F' r U2 r' u r' U' r //FB
u' R' u2 R' u' R2 //3QB
u2 U' S' R U' R' S //EOLE
R U' R U' R U2 R U' R U' R //TDR
U f R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U2 S' U' //ZBLL

Next: L U2 L2 D2 R' B2 F2 L F2 R' U2 R' U' R' U R2 B' D' U R2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 12, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L U2 L2 D2 R' B2 F2 L F2 R' U2 R' U' R' U R2 B' D' U R2


z2 // inspection
D F' R U' R' y // FB
u' U2 R u' // 3QB
U' F R F2 U' F R' // EOLE
U' R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R U R' // 6CO
R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 // 6CP
U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U // L5EP

Next : R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U B2 D' R2 B2 F' U L D U' L2 R B2 U2 R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 13, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U B2 D' R2 B2 F' U L D U' L2 R B2 U2 R


TDR: 44 STM
L U2 F' R' L' U L' U' L //FB
E2 R E R u' //"oriented" 3QB
F R F' U R //EOLE+ fix 3QB
U R U' R U2 R2 U2 R U R' //TDR
U F R' U R U F' R' U F U F' R U2D //ZBLL

Next: R2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 R B2 F2 R' U B' F' R


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> TDR: 44 STM
> L U2 F' R' L' U L' U' L //FB
> E2 R E R u' //"oriented" 3QB
> F R F' U R //EOLE+ fix 3QB
> ...



x' y // Mehta-CP
R f R F' U S' // CP line (6)
r U R' U M2 // dM (5/11)
U' R' u U2 R' u U2 R' // p3QB (8/19)
U' r' U r U' r' U' r // EOLE (8/27)
U' R' S' U2 S R U2 R2 // DCAL (8/35)
S R2' S' R2 // DRS edge (4/39)
R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R // 2GLL (11/50)
u2 U' // AUF (2/52)

NEXT: 
B L F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 R' D R D B L2 U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 25, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B L F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 R' D R D B L2 U2


TDR: 43 STM
R' U2 L' U R2 B' R' B D R2 u R //p223+1
E' R' F R F' //EOLE
u2 D' R U' R' D R' U R2 U' R //TDR
U' R U B' U R2 U' R2 U' B R2 U2 R U' u' //ZBLL

Next: L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' U F2 D B2 R D2 B' L' R' F' U L' U2 B2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' U F2 D B2 R D2 B' L' R' F' U L' U2 B2


U' L D2 F' R2 B' z' y2 // FB
U u' R' u R u R2 u' R2 u2 // 3QB
R F' U F R' // EOLE
U' R2 U' R' U R U R' U2 R' D2 // TDR
R U2 R2 F U' R2 U' R2 U F' U R U2 // ZBLL
45 STM

Next : L2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 L' U F2 D B' U L' F D2 B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 25, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> L2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 L' U F2 D B' U L' F D2 B'


TDR: 42 STM
R' F B2 U2 B U' F2 r U2 r' R2 U R u2 U' R' //p223+1
u f' U f //EOLE
R' U R U' R U R U' R' //TDR
R2 F2 D r' U2 r D' F2 R' U2 R' //ZBLL
UD //ABF

CDRLL: 49 STM
R' F B2 U2 B U' F2 r U2 r' R2 U R u2 U' R' //p223+1
u f' U f //EOLE
R' U R U R' U2 R //DCAL
U2 F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F' //CDRLL
U' R' U' R U R U R U' R' //L5EP
UD //ABF

JTLE: 53 STM
R' F B2 U2 B U' F2 r U2 r' R2 U R u2 U' R' //p223+1
u f' U f //EOLE
R' U R U R' U2 R //DCAL
u2 R U R' U R' U' R U R2 U2 R' //JTLE
L' U' L UD' L2 U L' U L U' L U' L2 //PLL

6CP: 38 STM
R' F B2 U2 B U' F2 r U2 r' R2 U R u2 U' R' //p223+1
u f' U f //EOLE
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' //6CO
R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 //6CP
//L5EP skip wha-

APDR: 55 STM
R' F B2 U2 B U' F2 r U2 r' R2 U R u2 U' R' //p223+1
u f' U f //EOLE
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' //6CO
U R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 //APDR
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL
u //ADF

6CP might still be worth it.

Next: L2 F2 L2 B U' F2 R U2 F L2 B' L2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 L2 F2 U B


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 F2 L2 B U' F2 R U2 F L2 B' L2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 L2 F2 U B



y x' // Mehta-CP
f' U' F U' S' // CP line (5)
U' R u R2 U' R' u2 R' // belt (8/13)
U R2 U' R2 U' M2 // dM (6/19) - EO already resolved
U R' U2 R U' R' U' R // UCAL (8/27)
U R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' U' R' U R // 2GLL (14/41)
U2 R2 U2 R2 // undo pseudo (4/45)
U2 // AUF (1/46)

NEXT: 
B' L B' U2 L' U R' F D2 B D R2 D2 L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B' L B' U2 L' U R' F D2 B D R2 D2 L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U'


U2 F' D F B L F' z' y2 // FB
u R' E R' u2 R2 u // 3QB
R B U' B' R' // EOLE
R U' R' D' R U' R' U R U R' D// 6CO
D R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 // 6CP
U M U2 M' // L5EP
43 STM
40 with cancellations

Next : D2 B2 D B2 L' B2 D R B U2 D2 R L U2 L B2 U2 L D2 B2


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 27, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> U2 F' D F B L F' z' y2 // FB
> u R' E R' u2 R2 u // 3QB
> R B U' B' R' // EOLE
> R U' R' D' R U' R' U R U R' D// 6CO
> ...



z
B2 R2 B E2 F L U' L' // FB (8)
E2 R2 U' R' E R U' R' u' R2 // belt (10)
U F U R U' R' F' // EO (7) - 25 STM pEOLedge
R' U' R U2 R' U' R // DCAL-DBR (7)
u2 R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R U' R' // CDRLL (13)
U' (R U R' U) R' U' R' U' (R2 U2 R) // L5EP (12)
U' // AUF (1)



Spoiler: JTLE



z
B2 R2 B E2 F L U' L' // FB (8)
E2 R2 U' R' E R U' R' u' R2 // belt (10)
U F U R U' R' F' // EO (7) - 25 STM pEOLedge
R' U' R U2 R' U' R // DCAL-DBR (7)
u2 U R U R' U R' U' R U R2 U2 R' // JTLE (13)
U' S' (R U' R2' F R) (U R U' R2' F' R) (f R' F' R) // PLL (17)
U // AUF (1)



NEXT: 
U2 L' F' R2 D' R' U L2 B' L U2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 B'


----------



## voidrx (Dec 27, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> z
> B2 R2 B E2 F L U' L' // FB (8)
> E2 R2 U' R' E R U' R' u' R2 // belt (10)
> U F U R U' R' F' // EO (7) - 25 STM pEOLedge
> ...



z2 y2 // Inspection
R U' R2' F2 U B // FB
u' R E R u2 U R' U R U' R U R' S R' S' // Belt + Flipped BR EOLE
U2 R2 U R' S' U2 S R // DCAL
U R U' R D R' U' R D' R' D' R U R' U D R' D2 // PLL+1

48 STM

Next: B D2 R2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 F D' B L' F' L' R B


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 28, 2021)

voidrx said:


> z2 y2 // Inspection
> R U' R2' F2 U B // FB
> u' R E R u2 U R' U R U' R U R' S R' S' // Belt + Flipped BR EOLE
> U2 R2 U R' S' U2 S R // DCAL
> ...



y2 z'
E2 R S' R' S B // FB (6)
U R' E' R' u2 R2 U2 R E // 3QB (9/15)
U2 S' R U R' U S // EOLE (7/22) -- 22 STM pEOLedge
R U R2 U' R U2 R U' R // DCAL (9/31)
U R U2 R' U2 r' F R F' M' // COLL (10/41)
U' D' M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M' // L5EP (9/50)
E // AEF (1/51)

NEXT: 
U' F2 D2 B2 R U2 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B L F' D2 L' D U R'


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U' F2 D2 B2 R U2 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B L F' D2 L' D U R'


x2 y // Inspection
(U D') R F2 L' B2 // FB (5/5)
u2 R u R' u U2 R' E' // 3QB (8/13)
S' U' S U2 R' F R F' // EOLE (8/21)
u2 R (U D) R' U' R (U D') R' U R U' R' // TDR (12/33)
U R U R' U R2 D' R U' R' D R' U' R2 U2 R U2 // ZBLL (17/50)

@voidrx z2 y2 is the same as x2

NEXT: L2 B F2 D2 R2 B L2 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 D' L B2 R F' L U2 B D'


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 28, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> x2 y // Inspection
> (U D') R F2 L' B2 // FB (5/5)
> u2 R u R' u U2 R' E' // 3QB (8/13)
> S' U' S U2 R' F R F' // EOLE (8/21)
> ...



x
U R' S R' S U R2 F2 // FB (8)
u R E R u2 U R' // 3QB (7)
U2 r' U' R' U M' R2 // EOLE (7/22)
U' R D' R U R' D R' // DCAL-DFR (8/30)
U F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U' R' F' // COLL (14/44)
(U D) M2 U M2 U M' U2 M // L5EP-DB (8/52)
u' // AUF (1/53)

NEXT:
F R' F B' L F' R D R' F2 D B2 D2 F2 B2 U R2 F2 U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F R' F B' L F' R D R' F2 D B2 D2 F2 B2 U R2 F2 U2


DCAL>insert edge>ZBLL(we seriously need a name for this): 46 STM
x y2 //inspectuin
U2 R' F R2 U r2 U' r' U' R U' r2 u R U R U' R //EOLE
u2 R' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R //DCAL
S' U2 S //insert edge
R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R //ZBLL
u U2 //ABL

CDRLL: 49 STM
x y2 //inspectuin
U2 R' F R2 U r2 U' r' U' R U' r2 u R U R U' R //EOLE
u2 R' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R //DCAL
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' //CDRLL
u R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R //L5EP

Next: D2 L' F2 U2 L2 F D2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 L' B L2 B2 U R F


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> DCAL>insert edge>ZBLL(we seriously need a name for this): 46 STM
> x y2 //inspectuin
> U2 R' F R2 U r2 U' r' U' R U' r2 u R U R U' R //EOLE
> u2 R' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R //DCAL
> ...



z'
F' R2 U' M' // FB (4)
E2 R' u R2 U R // 3QB (6)
u2 U R U' S R U R U' R S' R' // EOLE (12)
U R2 U R2 // DCAL (4/26)
R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' // CDRLL (13/39)
u2 U' (S' U2 S) U' (S' U2 S) // L5EP (9/48)

NEXT:
L R2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 B L B2 U2 L' R D'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 31, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> L R2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 B L B2 U2 L' R D'


TDR: 48 STM
L' u2 L' F R2 F' //FB+1
D' E R' u F' U2 F //3QB
u S' U S U' R' F R F' R U' R' //intuitive EOLE because I forgot the alg
R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' D' R U' R' D //TDR
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' //ZBLL

yeah APB is better

Next: U' R F2 L' U2 F2 L B2 F2 U2 L2 B' D R2 B2 D2 F' D


----------



## Platform (Jan 31, 2022)

Metodo CFPlatform
[SCRAMBLE] F2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U B' R' DI U2 B' U F2 D2 L
[CROSS] 
F2 DB' D2 R2 D
[F2L] 
U B' U' B2 U B' U L U' L' U L U L2' U L U2 L' U L U F' U2 F U2 F' U F
[BUILD CASE LINE] 
F' L' F L' U2 L' U2 L 
[SOLVE CASE LINE] 
U L F R U2 R' F' L' B' U2 B U2


----------



## j727s (Jan 31, 2022)

I think you have to folow the scramble Cubing Forever gave you and use Metha


----------



## voidrx (Feb 2, 2022)

Platform said:


> Metodo CFPlatform
> [SCRAMBLE] F2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U B' R' DI U2 B' U F2 D2 L
> [CROSS]
> F2 DB' D2 R2 D
> ...


This isn't even Mehta?


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 3, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> TDR: 48 STM
> L' u2 L' F R2 F' //FB+1
> D' E R' u F' U2 F //3QB
> u S' U S U' R' F R F' R U' R' //intuitive EOLE because I forgot the alg
> ...



x'
u r' F U' r' // FB (5)
U R u' R2 U R' E2 R2 u' // 3QB (9/14)
U2 B' R B R' // last edge + DCAL (5/19)
U' S' U' S // EODR (4/23)
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // COLL (16/39)
U R2 U2 R2 // undo pseudo (4/43)
R U' R' S R2 S' R' U R' u2 // L5EP (10/53)

NEXT: 
B R' F' R2 F' D2 R2 B F2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 L F2 U' L' B D' B2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 15, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> B R' F' R2 F' D2 R2 B F2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 L F2 U' L' B D' B2


z' R U' F R2 L' y // FB
R2 u R' E' R' u // 3QB
R U' R' U S' U' S // EOLE
E y R' D R2 U' R2 D' R D2 // TDR
y' R2 U' R D R' U' R D' R U R2 U R2 U // ZBLL
41 STM

Next : D2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' U' L F2 U B R F L' B U' B'


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 4, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> z' R U' F R2 L' y // FB
> R2 u R' E' R' u // 3QB
> R U' R' U S' U' S // EOLE
> E y R' D R2 U' R2 D' R D2 // TDR
> ...



y z' // 53 ETM
U R B' R u M' r U r' // Dl (9)
u' R u R U' R' E2 // 3QB (7/16)
R' F R F' U' R' F R F' // EOLE (9/25)
U R' D' R U R' D R // 6CO (8/33)
U R2 U S R2 S' // Separation (6/39)
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R d' // Ga-PLL & align belt (14/53)

Next: B' U2 B' D2 B2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 B' D R F U' L D' B2 L2 B'


----------



## GRVigo (Mar 20, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> Next: B' U2 B' D2 B2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 B' D R F U' L D' B2 L2 B'


Mehta-TDR 44 STM:

z x' // Inspection

D' F' R L D F2 L // First block (7)
B R B U R' B' // 3QB (6)
R F R2 F' R // EOLE (5)
R D R' U2 R D' R U' R2 // TDR (9)
y R U R' U R U' R2 F R F' R U' R' F' U F U2 // ZBLL (17)

I'm implementing Mehta method in my solver app, this is the first result.

Next: U2 B L B2 F L B U' D2 R' F2 L' R2 F2 R' F' B D L R


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 21, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> Mehta-TDR 44 STM:
> 
> z x' // Inspection
> D' F' R L D F2 L // First block (7)
> ...



x' y
F' R' B' U' M U2 M // FB (7)
U2 R2 u2 R // 3QB (4/11)
U F R F' R' // EOLE (5/16)
U R' U R U2 R' U R // UCAL (8/24)
U R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R // COLL (14/38)
R2 U2 R2 // undo pseudo (3/41)
U (R U R' U) R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R U (R U' R') u2 // L5EP (17/58)

next: F' U' R F D2 F' L' U B2 R2 U2 B2 L' B2 L U2 B2 U2 D2 R2


----------



## GRVigo (Mar 21, 2022)

Mehta-TDR 38 STM (36 STM with cancellations):

y' // Inspection

R F D2 F' U2 F' // First block (6)
F' U F R // 3QB (4)
(E2) R F' U F R' (E2) // EOLE (7)
(U2) R2 U' R' U2 R U R' U R' // TDR (10)
y R' U2 R U F R' U R U' F' U2 // ZBLL (11)



Spoiler: A few more solves...



[UF|44(41) STM]: (F R2 L2 U' D2 L F') (D' R' F R F2 D) ((U) (E') F' U' F (E)) ((U') R U R U R' D' R U R' U D R') (y2 R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R U')
[UF|50(47) STM]: (F U2 D2 L2 U L F') (D' F2 D B U' B') ((U') R' F R2 F' R') ((U) R U' R' U D' R U R' U' D R U R') (y F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U R' U' R U' R' U')
[UF|42(41) STM]: (F U' D2 R' L F' L2) (R' U' D2 L' D2 R) () ((U) R2 U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R') (y' R' U2 F U R U2 R' U R U R' F' U R U)
[UF|49(49) STM]: (F D2 F' U' L F' L2) (U' D2 L' U' D2 R) ((U2) (E) R B U' B' R' (E')) ((U') D' R U' R' U2 D R2 U2 R' U R') (y2 R' U2 R U R' U R' D' r U2 r' D R U2 R U2)
[UF|48(48) STM]: (U' L B R2 F' L2 B') (F2 U2 R F' U2 F2) ((U') (E2) F R' F' R (E2)) ((U) R U' R' U2 R' U' R U2 R U' R) (y' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R' D' R U2 R' D R U2)
[UR|43(42) STM]: (y) (F' B' U L' F' U' L) (U' R U' D' F D) ((E2) R2 B U' B' R2 (E2)) ((U2) R2 U R' U R' U2 R U R U2 R2) (y2 R' U' R U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R2 )
[UR|43(42) STM]: (y) (F' U L' F' U' B' L) (U' R' D B2 D' R2) ((U2) (E) f' U f (E')) ((U) R U' R U' R' U2 R') (y R U R D R' U R D' R' U L' U R' U' L U)
[UR|48(47) STM]: (y) (F' U B' L' F' U' L) (U' D2 L D2 R) ((U') R' F R F' R U' R') (R2 U' R' U2 R U R' U R') (F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U')
[UR|46(44) STM]: (y) (F' U L' B' R' F' L) (R D2 L U2 D2 R') ((E) F R F' U R' (E')) ((U) R2 U' R' U' R2 U R2 U' R) (y' R' U' R' D' R U R' D R' U R' U R U2 R' U')
[UR|46(44) STM]: (y) (U' L B D2 L' R B2) (D2 F' L D2 R2 B') ((E') F R F' U2 R' (E)) ((U') R U' R' U R' U R' U' R) (y R' U' R U2 R' U' R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U R U2)
[UB|50(48) STM]: (y2) (U' B R D2 B') (R U' D2 L' D2 R') ((E2) R' F R F' R U' R' (E2)) ((U2) R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R U R U' R2) (R U R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U)
[UB|39(37) STM]: (y2) (L2 B' U F' L' B) (R2 D' F2 D) ((U') (E2) R U' R' S' U S (E2)) ((U2) D R' U R U' D' R U R U' R') (y' R' U2 R U R' U R U2)
[UB|41(41) STM]: (y2) (U' B R D2 B' U') (R' D B U B D') ((E) F R' F2 U' F U R (E')) (R U' R U' R' U2 R U' R2) (y2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' )
[UB|51(48) STM]: (y2) (U' B R D2 B' R') (R2 U' D2 L' D2 R') ((E2) R' F R F' R U' R' (E2)) ((U2) R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R U R U' R2) (R U R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U)
[UB|50(48) STM]: (y2) (U' B R D2 B' R) (U' D2 L' D2 R') ((E2) R' F R F' R U' R' (E2)) ((U2) R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R U R U' R2) (R U R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U)
[UL|38(36) STM]: (y') (R F D2 F' U2 F') (F' U F R) ((E2) R F' U F R' (E2)) ((U2) R2 U' R' U2 R U R' U R') (y R' U2 R U F R' U R U' F' U2)
[UL|37(37) STM]: (y') (U' B2 R' F' L' B') (U' D2 L D2 R) ((U2) (E') F R F2 U' F R' (E)) ((U) R' D R' U R D' R) (y F' r U R' U' r' F R U2)
[UL|49(47) STM]: (y') (R' B F' R B2 L') (D R2 U B' D' F2) ((E2) F R F' U' R' (E2)) ((U2) R2 U R2 U R U2 R U R' U R') (y' R' U' R U R U R' U' R' U F R U R U' R' F' U2)
[UL|47(46) STM]: (y') (U' R' U2 F' L2 B') (B2 U2 B R' U2 B2) ((U2) (E) F R F' U2 R' (E')) ((U2) R U R' U R U2 R U R2) (y2 F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U R' U' R U' R' U2)
[UL|52(51) STM]: (y') (R' F' U2 L2 B' U') (R' U2 D B2 D' R) ((U2) (E) S' U S R U2 R' (E')) (R2 U2 R' U R U R' U2 R') (R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U)
[DB|43(42) STM]: (x2) (R' D R' D2 R' B') (F R2 D2 B2 D2 F') ((E) S' U' R U2 R' S (E')) ((U2) R2 U2 R S' U2 S R') (y' F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' U2)
[DB|45(42) STM]: (x2) (R' D R' L D2 R' B) (D2 L D F2 D) ((U2) (E2) D' r U' r' D (E2)) ((U') R' D R' U' R U D' R' U2 R U R) (y R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U)
[DB|44(43) STM]: (x2) (R' D R' L D2 R B) (U2 F' R' F' R F) ((U') (E2) F' U' F S' U S (E2)) (R2 U2 R' D R' U R D' R') (y' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U' R' F' U2)
[DL|48(46) STM]: (z2 y) (D' U' L2 R2 B' D L') (F' U F B U' B') ((U2) (E) D' r B U B' r' D (E')) ((U) R2 U' R2 U R D' R U' R' D R') (y2 F U R' U' R F' R' U' R U R' U R )
[DL|49(49) STM]: (z2 y) (U2 B' F2 L B' U' L2) (R' U' R' D2 L D2) ((E) F' U' F S' U S (E')) (R' U R U' R U2 R2 U R' U R') (y2 R U R' U R U2 R' U r U R' U' r' F R F' U)
[DL|45(45) STM]: (z2 y) (U2 F2 L B' U' B' L2) (B R2 D2 L F D2) ((U) S' U' R U2 R' S) ((U) R' U2 R U R' U R' U' R2) (y2 R2 F R' U R U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U R U)
[FD|51(48) STM]: (x) (U R2 F2 L B' R B') (R D2 B L' B' D2) ((U') r U' r' U' r U r') ((U') R' U D R' U' R U R' U' R U D' R) (R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 F R U R U' R' F' U2)
[FD|47(47) STM]: (x) (U R' B R' F2 L B2) (U' R2 D' F2 D) ((U) R' F R2 F' R') ((U2) R' U' R U R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2) (F U' R' U R U F' R U R2 U R2 U2 R' U)
[FD|50(50) STM]: (x) (L' F' R F D' R D') (R U2 D B2 D' R) (F R' F' R2 U2 R2 F R F') ((U) R D R' U' R D' R') (y2 R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R U)
[FD|49(48) STM]: (x) (U' L' F' R B2 F D2) (R2 D B2 D' R2) ((U) (E') f' U2 F U' S (E)) ((U2) R2 U2 R' S' U2 S R) (y' R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R )
[FD|48(46) STM]: (x) (U D2 R2 F2 L U' B) (D B R2 U D' F2) ((E) D' r U' r' D (E')) ((U) R U2 R U R2 U' R2 U R' U R') (y2 R U' R' D R' U' R D' R2 U R' U' R' U2 R' U2)
[FD|49(48) STM]: (x) (L' F' U R F D2 F) (U R' D B D' R2) ((U') (E) S' U R U2 R' S (E')) ((U2) D R' U' R U2 D' R' U' R) (y2 F' r U2 R' U' R U' r' F R U R' U R U' R' U')
[FD|46(43) STM]: (x) (R2 L2 D R' U' F D2) (D' F D' L' D2 R') ((E2) R F' U F R' (E2)) ((U2) R' U R U2 R' U R' U' R2) (y R' U2 R U R' U R' D' R U' R' D R U R U2)
[FL|43(42) STM]: (z' x) (F2 L2 B R U2 D2 F') (R' B U' B2 R2 B) ((U') (E2) R F' U F R' (E2)) ((U') R2 U2 R' U R U R' U2 R') (y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U')
[BU|43(41) STM]: (x') (F L2 U' R' L' D L') (R2 D2 L' U2 D2 R) ((U') R F R2 F' R) ((U) R2 U' D' R U R' D R U' R) (R U' R2 U2 D' R U R' U D R2 U R' )
[BU|41(40) STM]: (x') (F R' L2 U' L' D L') (R' D2 L' U2 D2 R) ((E) F R F' R' (E')) ((U') R U R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U R2) (y2 F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R )
[RU|50(45) STM]: (z' y') (R F2 U2 B2 D' R F2) (F' B U F B' R2) ((U') (E) F R F' U' R' (E')) ((U) R2 U' R' U D' R U R' U2 D R') (y2 R U R' U' R U' R' U' F R U R' U' R' F' R U)
[RU|53(49) STM]: (z' y') (R F2 R2 U2 D' R F2) (R D' F D2 B2 D') ((U) (E') D' r B U B' r' D (E)) ((U) R' U R U' R' U D' R U' R' U D R) (y2 F U R' F R F' R U' R2 F' R U2 R U2 R' U2)
[RU|40(39) STM]: (z' y') (R F2 R2 U B R2 D') (D2 L2 D' B2 D' R') ((U') F R F2 U' F R') ((U) R2 U S R2 S') (y' F U' R2 U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U2 R' F' )
[RU|42(41) STM]: (z' y') (R L U R2 L' D' L') (D' F U D2 B' D') ((U2) (E) F R F' R' (E')) ((U) R2 U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U' R2) (y L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R' )
[RD|44(44) STM]: (z' y) (R' D' R2 U2 R' D' B2) (R D B' D' R') ((U2) (E) F R' F2 U' F U R (E')) ((U2) R U R U2 R' U R') (y' R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 R U' R' U R U2)
[RD|47(47) STM]: (z' y) (U2 F2 L R2 B2 U F2) (R D B2 U' B' D') ((E) R U R' F R F' R' (E')) ((U') R U2 R' U R U R U R2) (y R U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U')
[RD|51(46) STM]: (z' y) (D F L2 F R D2 L) (L B U B' R L') ((U') (E) F R F' U' R' (E')) ((U) R' U2 D R' U' R U D' R' U' R U' R) (y R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U R U2)
[RB|47(45) STM]: (z' y2) (L2 U D' F' U B F') (L F' U' L F L2) ((E') R U' R' (E)) (R' U R' U2 R U R U2 R2 U R2) (y2 R' F R U R' U' F' R U' R' U R' F R F' U R U')
[RB|54(52) STM]: (z' y2) (U L2 D' F' U B F') (F' R' U R F) ((U2) (E2) r U' r' U' r U r' (E2)) ((U) R U' D' R U R' U2 D R U' R' U R') (y' R' U2 R U R' U R F U R U2 R' U R U R' F' U')
[RB|49(48) STM]: (z' y2) (B L2 F2 U B L2 F2) (F R F2 U F) ((E2) R U R' F R F' R' (E2)) ((U') D' R U R' U R U' R' D R U' R') (y2 R' F R F' r U R' U R U2 r' U' R U' R' )
[LU|47(47) STM]: (z y) (F' D2 L' D B2 D2 L2) (R' U R D2 L' D2) (R2 B U' B' R2) ((U') D' R U2 R' U D R U R') (y R' U' R U' R' U F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U R U)
[LU|40(40) STM]: (z y) (F' D2 L' D' L2 U2 F2) (U' D2 L' D2 R) ((U') R' F R F' R U' R') ((U2) R U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R) (y R' U2 R U R' U R U2)
[LF|47(45) STM]: (z) (R' F U R2 B' L2) (R' D' F' U' D R') ((U2) R' F R2 F' R') ((U2) R' D R' U' R U D' R' U2 R U R) (y R U R' U R' D' R U R' D R U' R U2 R' U2)
[LF|47(45) STM]: (z) (R' F U R2 B' R' L2) (D' F' U' D R') ((U2) R' F R2 F' R') ((U2) R' D R' U' R U D' R' U2 R U R) (y R U R' U R' D' R U R' D R U' R U2 R' U2)
[LF|48(45) STM]: (z) (R' F U R2 B' R L2) (R2 D' F' U' D R') ((U2) R' F R2 F' R') ((U2) R' D R' U' R U D' R' U2 R U R) (y R U R' U R' D' R U R' D R U' R U2 R' U2)
[LF|45(38) STM]: (z) (R' F U R2 B' L2 U') (U R2 D' F' D) ((E') R2 B U' B' R2 (E)) ((U) D' R U R' U2 D R U R') (R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U2)
[LF|45(38) STM]: (z) (R' F U R2 B' L2 U) (U' R2 D' F' D) ((E') R2 B U' B' R2 (E)) ((U) D' R U R' U2 D R U R') (R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U2)
[LF|47(42) STM]: (z) (R' F U R2 B' R2 L2) (D' R' F' R D R') (R' F R2 F' R') ((U) R' U R U2 R2 U' R U2 R) (R' U' R U R2 F' R U R U' R' F U' R U R' U R U)
[LF|45(38) STM]: (z) (R' F U R2 B' L2 U2) (U2 R2 D' F' D) ((E') R2 B U' B' R2 (E)) ((U) D' R U R' U2 D R U R') (R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U2)



Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D' U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 27, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D' U


52 STM:
z' //inspection
R' F R2 U' R2 F R U2 F' //FB
U2 B D2 F2 D F R' F' //3QB
u' R U R' U' S' U S //EOLE
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' //6CO
U R2 U R2 //separation
U' R U2 R2 U' R' U R' U' R2 U D' R U2 R' U' //PLLCS

I used to be kinda decent at this...

Next: B2 R D2 R D' B' R2 F U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 27, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> 52 STM:
> z' //inspection
> R' F R2 U' R2 F R U2 F' //FB
> U2 B D2 F2 D F R' F' //3QB
> ...



// Mehta-CDRLL
R' r2 U r F2 r // FB (6)
u' R2 U2 R u2 R' // 3QB (6)
E' U' F R F2 U' F R' // EOLE (8/20)
U R' U R' U2 R U R' U' R2 // DCAL (10/30)
r' F R F' r U R' // CLL (7/37)
U R U2 R2' U' R' U' R3 U R' U R // L5EP (12/49)
u' U2 // AUF (2/51)

NEXT: F2 R2 D2 L' U2 R D2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 F D U L' F D L2 U'


----------



## GRVigo (May 17, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F2 R2 D2 L' U2 R D2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 F D U L' F D L2 U'


 Mehta-TDR 38 STM, 36 STM with cancellations

y' // Inspection
R B L D R2 L2 F2 // First block (7)
D' F U F D2 B D' // 3QB (7)
(U2) F R F' U2 R' // EOLE (6)
R' U R U2 R' U R // TDR (7)
y' R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R // ZBLL (11)


Next: B D2 R F' R U' L B2 D U' L B U2 D2 L D' R F' U R2 B


----------



## tsmosher (May 19, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> Mehta-TDR 38 STM, 36 STM with cancellations
> 
> y' // Inspection
> R B L D R2 L2 F2 // First block (7)
> ...


y2
U' F2 E u' r2 U r' // Dl (7)
R2 u' R' U R' u2 R // 3QB + DBR (7/14)
S' U S R U R' // EOLE (6/20)
(R U' R' U) (R U2 R' U) (R U' R') // DCAL (11/31)
F R' F' r U R U' r' // COLL (8/39)
(R U R' U) R' U' R' U' (R2 U2 R) // L5EP (11/50)
E2 // AEF (1/51)

NEXT: 
F' U F2 B' U D F R F L2 D' R2 D R2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 26, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> F' U F2 B' U D F R F L2 D' R2 D R2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2


TDR: 51 STM
D2 F' B U' L U2 L' R' L' U2 L //FB+1
u' R2 F' U F //3QB
u2 F R' F' U R U' R //EOLE
U R U' R' U' R' U2 R' U' R' U' R //TDR
D' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 //ZBLL

Next: R2 B2 U R2 D L2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' B' L B F D B D F2 U' F2


----------



## tsmosher (May 27, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> TDR: 51 STM
> D2 F' B U' L U2 L' R' L' U2 L //FB+1
> u' R2 F' U F //3QB
> u2 F R' F' U R U' R //EOLE
> ...




z // Mehta-CDRLL
r U' B2 r2 U' r R U' r2 // FB (9)
u' R2 U' R' u2 R2 U' R' u R U' R' u' // EObelt (13/22)
U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R' // DCAL D-1R (10/32)
U R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' // COLL (11/43)
U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U // L5EP (9/52)

NEXT: 
R' U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B R B R F' U' R2 D' R2


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 22, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R' U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B R B R F' U' R2 D' R2


Mehta TDR variant 37 STM, 34 STM with cancellations

y' // Inspection
R F' R D' U' L2 R B2 // First block (8)
R' u' R2 U' u2 R' u' // 3QB (7)
(U') R F' U2 F R' // EOLE (6)
R U2 R' U D' R U R' (D) // TDR (9)
L' U R U' L U R' // ZBLL (7)


Next: U2 F2 R F' B2 R2 L U2 B D B' R' L' D2 F R' F' B D2 F U' B' R


----------

